# Steam Baby Steam Through 2013



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2012)

*Steam Baby Steam 2013 Challenge​*
*Moisture, Retention, Reduced Breakage, Manageable New Growth, Easier Detangling, Shiny Soft Hair*​
*Come and steam with me.
​*The New Year will be here and gone before you know it. Don’t let it go by without realizing the many benefits of steaming your hair. I am ready to steam my way through the New Year. Will you join me?  There will be four parts to this challenge. 

*Part I* will be from Jan 1, 2013 to March 31, 2013
*Part II* will be from April 1, 2013 – June 30, 2013
*Part III* will be from July 1, 2013 to September 30th, 2013
*Part IV* will be from October 1, 2013 to December 31, 2013

*To join please thank the OP and post the answers to the following:*

1. How often you will steam?
2. What method are you using to steam?
3. What products will you steam with?

*The only rule is to try to check in at least once weekly and share your progress with us. Progress pictures are encouraged but not required. *

The benefits of steaming include:
1. Moisture, Moisture, Moisture!!
2. Increased Shine
3. Increased manageability of new growth 
4. Softer hair 
5. Less hair breakage 
6. Decrease in dandruff caused by dry scalp
7. Easier detangling

Happy Happy Steaming!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll Join! Imma try to be consistent....lawd knows I didn't do too hot during the latter half of 2012. 

1. How often you will steam? I'll aim to steam 1x a week.
2. What method are you using to steam? Standup steamer 
3. What products will you steam with? 
I have numerous DCs, but I also plan to steam in my bentonite detoxes, my clay DCs, and my oil prepoos.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in...be back tomorrow with the answers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2012)

Will be back to answer questions!

1 . How often you will steam? I will steam once per week 

2. What method are you using to steam? Either my stand up steamer or just good old shower cap in shower lol 

3. What products will you steam with? Any of my DCs or my Wen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2012)

Rozlewis  Cute Title! bajandoc86 Glad You're Here!

I'll be x2 per week.  With Heavier Deep Conditioners.  Will start with Marie Dean and some other dense DC'ers.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 13, 2012)

Yay! I'm in!! My new steamer is under the Christmas treee ans my husband won't let me open it yet hahahahaha


1. *How often you will steam?* Once a week to start

2. *What method are you using to steam?* Stand up steamer

3. *What products will you steam with?* The first thing I am going to use is either BASK Yam Nectar or Darcy Bontanicals  Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## McQuay30 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in......
Steam once a week.
Stand up steamer.
Various DC, protein treatment,henna, amla.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 13, 2012)

How often?

At least 1x weekly.

Method of steaming?

Stand up steamer

Products to use?

Various DCs, oils, gonna get around to trying teas


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 13, 2012)

1. How often you will steam? Once to twice a week (Depending on the season)
2. What method are you using to steam? LCL Beauty Standing Steamer BABY!
3. What products will you steam with? Alotta' stuff


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm IN 
1-2× a week
Table top steamer
Different dc's, protein treatments, clay detoxs, teas and oils.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm definitely in. I got lazy over the summer mainly because storing my steamer is a problem. I had it where it was not easily accessible. I could get to it but not without effort. And because I store it this way, my steamers usually end up breaking from being banged around. I'm on my second steamer now and the neck is cracking. I guess I need a heavy duty one. Can anyone recommend a sturdy model. I'm using the LCL Pro 150V model (or something like that).

I'm definitely going to buy another steamer because I love them. And during the winter months, I can't afford to be without one.

All that said,

1. How often you will steam? 1-2x weekly
2. What method are you using to steam? Standing steamer
3. What products will you steam with? homemade mix or something like Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 14, 2012)

-I'll commit to steaming once a week (twice when I can)
-I'll be using my stand up steamer
-I usually use a protein conditioner ( AO or Millcreek) with my moisturizing tea DC blend, agave at times and my oil blend.  Sometimes I'll add SAA and/or AVG.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so excited about this challenge. It will keep me motivated and excited knowing I will be doing this with my LHCF family.


1. How often you will steam? *2 x per week*
2. What method are you using to steam? *Stand steamer*
3. What products will you steam with? *Various products will be used. When I check in I will list the products used.*

I can't wait to see your progress as you reach your hair goals.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 14, 2012)

NJoy, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

NJoy  I have the one on the left.  Had it since '08.  Works Great.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Despd4l5cUoDqTCr5MJmQ&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.dmQ


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 14, 2012)

NJoy, I have a hair steamer that I purchased from Sam's club online. It is a professional steamer and it is very sturdy. It can steam at 250, 350, or 600 watts. I love, love, love it. Good luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Steamed Tonight with: 

Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment w/ a little oil on top.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in!  I'm in!  I have revisited my steamer, and have been steaming for the last two weeks.  I think before I was not noticing the results because of the products I was using to steam with.  But since I discovered steaming with WEN 613..JACKPOT 

1. How often you will steam?  Once a week

2. What method are you using to steam?  I will be using my Huetiful Hair Steamer

3. What products will you steam with?  WEN 613 for twenty minutes


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just steamed in my dc....hoping to get another steam in before the weekend ends...


----------



## cutenss (Dec 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NJoy  I have the one on the left.  Had it since '08.  Works Great.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Despd4l5cUoDqTCr5MJmQ&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.dmQ





Rozlewis said:


> NJoy, I have a hair steamer that I purchased from Sam's club online. It is a professional steamer and it is very sturdy. It can steam at 250, 350, or 600 watts. I love, love, love it. Good luck!



IDareT'sHair and Rozlewis do you girl's steamers reach (steam) the back of head?  I find that for 10 minutes I have to sit facing my steamer, in order for it to attempt to get the lower back and nape of hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

cutenss Yes.  What kind are you using Huetiful?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, Ladies. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @NJoy I have the one on the left. Had it since '08. Works Great.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Despd4l5cUoDqTCr5MJmQ&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.dmQ


 

IDareT'sHair

My previous steamers came from LCL. They were different versions tho. The one you have sounds like what I'm looking for. Heavy duty. But, I gotta know about the sturdiness of the neck (is that plastic? Can it take a lickin and keep on tickin?) and the piece that holds my drip bottle on is plastic and always breaks. How's that on yours?

I've never had any problems with the steamer other than the construction. I'm rough on most things. I go thru cellphones, laptops and cars like it's nobody's business. I need a unit that can keep up and won't punk out on me. Does yours sound like it will be able to hang? TIA




Rozlewis said:


> @NJoy, I have a hair steamer that I purchased from Sam's club online. It is a professional steamer and it is very sturdy. It can steam at 250, 350, or 600 watts. I love, love, love it. Good luck!


 
Rozlewis

Now THAT neck looks very sturdy! But, I don't see that unit at Sam's online now.  How much did you pay for it, btw? TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

@NJoy Yep Girl. Sturdy on Steroids. And I'm hard on stuff too.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd love to join but I don't know what products to use for steaming


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Phoenix14

Deep Conditioners.  Some people also use Oil.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NJoy Yep Girl. Sturdy on Steroids. And I'm hard on stuff too.


 
IDareT'sHair

Perfect!  'preciate the feedback,Girl.  Gonna put my order in now.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss Yes.  What kind are you using Huetiful?



IDareT'sHair


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am in too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

@cutenss

I thought you were using the Huetiful (Table top) Steamer? 

I thought I someone post a while back they had problems with the Huetiful reaching the back of their head?


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 15, 2012)

I need to join this.  I def feel improvement when I use my steamer, but I get so lazy.


1. How often you will steam? May aim is to steam 2x a month minimum

2. What method are you using to steam? I'll be using my Huetiful Steamer

3. What products will you steam with? DC's & oils


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I thought you were using the Huetiful (Table top) Steamer?
> 
> I thought I someone post a while back they had problems with the Huetiful reaching the back of their head?



IDareT'sHair yes I do have the tabletop HHS(Duh, on me ).  If I only had hair at the top of my head, it would be fine erplexed  I think I want the one you have.  It looks like the hood tilts, so that all hair can be reached.  I think I will look into getting one after we moved into a house.  That way it can be in my beauty room


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

@cutenss 

I read several posts where some posters (_not all_) said the Huetiful (or Table Top versions) does not reach the back of their head. 

I do like that Huetiful Deep Conditioner. It's pricey though, for such a small jar.

Yeah, smart move waiting, because that thing does take up space. Which has been one of the complaints about owning that model. 

However, I don't hear as many _space_ complaints on the Steamer to the right of that Page I posted: (the one that uses Tap Water).

Mine is Distilled Water only. I love mine and I'll make space for it!

ETA:  Mine has a 60 minute timer and some of the others only have 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2012)

NJoy, I don't think you can go wrong with either. To answer your question the neck is metal. It cost $188.00. I purchased a 3 year warranty for another $24.00. Total price including tax was $237.00. It is only available on line for home delivery. I just checked the  website and pasted the link today. It says they are out of stock right now.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/salon-hair-steamer/199439.ip?sprodId=199439


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2012)

@Phonix14, you can steam with whatever product you would DC with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Rozlewis  Very nice.  I see it "Requires" Distilled water as well.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, yes I forgot to mention that it does require distilled water. Also, it tilts to reach the back of the neck. I think someone asked that question and I forgot to answer. It is a dream. Downside is it takes up some space. I keep my on the stand since I use it 2 x per week. It is just convenient for me to leave it assembled instead of storing it but it can be stored as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Rozlewis 

I totally agree, since both are Professional Salon Steamers, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 15, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> @NJoy, I don't think you can go wrong with either. To answer your question the neck is metal. It cost $188.00. I purchased a 3 year warranty for another $24.00. Total price including tax was $237.00. It is only available on line for home delivery. I just checked the website and pasted the link today. It says they are out of stock right now.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/salon-hair-steamer/199439.ip?sprodId=199439


 
@Rozlewis 

Oh wow!  A metal neck sounds perfect.  When I searched for it on Sam's site, it didn't even find a result.  Thanks for sharing.  Great info!


Regarding using distilled water, is it true that you can use tap that has been run through a Brita filter?


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 15, 2012)

1. How often you will steam? During the Winter, I will steam at least twice a week but will cut back to once a week when it warms up.

2. What method are you using to steam?  LCL Beauty Hair Steamer. 

3. What products will you steam with? I *always* steam with some kind of oil and sometimes I add a deep conditioner too.

My favorite deep conditioners are (in no particular order): Bee Mine Deep Conditioner, Karen Body Beauty Luscious Locks Mask, MyHoneychild Molasses Deep Conditioner and Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.
The oils that I use to steam with are (in no particular order): Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Argan Oil, Jojoba Oil, and Grapeseed Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2012)

NJoy, I'm not sure about the filtered water but my gut says to use the distilled water as instructed. I have had other appliances such as my Keurig that I used filtered water with and my Keurig broke within a matter of months. I think the filtered water versus the spring or distilled water (can't remember which one) had something to do with it. The lesson I learned from that experience is to use what they say. 

IDareT'sHair, have you had any experience with the distilled versus filtered water in your steamer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

@Rozlewis 

I wouldn't chance it using Tap. 

I heard other Steamers try it and the Mineral Deposits Rusted out their Units.

I always use Distilled. I try to pick up a Gallon whenever I go to the Grocery.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 15, 2012)

1. How often you will steam? 2 x per week

2. What method are you using to steam? Stand up steamer

3. What products will you steam with? various conditioners


I only use distilled water. I clean my steamer every 2-3 months with white vinegar/distilled water


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2012)

I am steaming right now for 40 minutes using my Mizani Fulfyl conditioner with a little peppermint and rosemary oil. I have a Christmas party to go to tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting a second steam in, in as many days...prepping my hair for a relaxer tu next week.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2012)

Getting a third steam in this weekend of DC tea and Aobc...I can't remember when last if ever I had time to steam Friday,  Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2012)

Nix08, impressive!! Do you co-wash before you steam? If not, what is your regime?

Between the dry heat inside the house and the cold air outside our hair is depleted of moisture so steaming helps to re-moisturize hair. I have tried everything but I find that steaming at least once (but twice or more) a week is effective. Your hair is thanking you!!

Happy Steaming!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2012)

Rozlewis once I get out of the shower I'm done so any and all dc's including steamed ones are done on 'dry/dirty' hair.   I then cowash (which includes an oil/ coffee/tea mid wash rinse and a final leave in rinse of tea and avj).


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2012)

Nix08, thanks for sharing. I will have to try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2012)

APrayer4Hair

...................

*i love your screen name*


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 16, 2012)

*bursts into thread* 

Here I go!! Y'all  left me in 2012  as I was saying I'll be steaming tonight with GPB and coconut oil. My hair is extremely dry so I really née to up to 2x weekly


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 16, 2012)

So I just went to use my steamer and that  is melted!! I don't even have words right now *logging off*


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 16, 2012)

Count me in!

1. How often you will steam?  1-2x a week.
2. What method are you using to steam?  Stand up steamer.
3. What products will you steam with?  Conditioners & oils.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 18, 2012)

Waiting on a response from the vendor I purchased my steamer from. I may just end up buying 1 from LCL beauty in January...


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in. 

I will steam once a week. I use a Secura table top steamer and will use my silk dreams or kerapro conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2012)

Steaming Nah with: Enso Naturals Cacao Recovery Deep Treatment


----------



## NJoy (Dec 18, 2012)

I be steamin'.  Kitchen concoction style.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

Steaming with tea and Aoc... last steam before my relaxer hopefully Friday night.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 19, 2012)

Saludable84 said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> 
> I will steam once a week. I use a Secura table top steamer and will use my silk dreams or kerapro conditioners.



How do u like the secura? Does the back of UR head get steamed well? Been eyeing it on amazon


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in!

1. How often you will steam?
I will steam once a week to start.  Hoping to try twice a week in January 2013.
2. What method are you using to steam?
I have a stand-up steamer.
3. What products will you steam with?
I will steam with Design Essentials Express Conditioner.

Happy steaming ladies!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 20, 2012)

So the company contacted me about my steamer and will be sending me a new one. I am only responsible for postage...so I should be back on by the start of the new year


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2012)

APrayer4Hair, what a blessing. You will have a new steamer soon. Nice.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2012)

I usually steam 2 x per week, on Wednesday (after co-washing) and on Saturday (wash day). However, even though I am done with school (got my master's) and I am off from work till January 2, my schedule has been crazy this week. I will definitely steam on Saturday and will post details on Saturday.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Dec 20, 2012)

Missed this :-( Hope you restart this in the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

Steamed with: Jessicurl WDT with a cup of Panera's Dark Roast underneath.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2012)

ladykpnyc, this thread is for 2013. We are good to go.

Also, this has to be an exciting time for you as you await baby Stefan Xavier. Many blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2012)

I am steaming right now for 45 minutes with 1/2 cup of Mizani Kerafuse and a 1/2 cup of Mizano Hydrafuse with a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil. This combines both moisture and protein. Since I missed my wash earlier this week my hair is so happy right now. 

Happy steaming!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Steamed today with: Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 25, 2012)

My mom got me a steamer for Christmas so I am in!!!
1. How often you will steam? Weekly.
2. What method are you using to steam? Not sure of methods yet but maybe deep condition with plastic cap and steam for 30 minutes.
3. What products will you steam with? Still new to this so I will update you when I figure it out.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 25, 2012)

ok I got it. I will have the Huetiful hair steamer. I will use oils as well as conditioners. I will try to steam weekly but every two weeks at the least.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 25, 2012)

I steamed saturday with SD's Vanilla Silk mixed w/ various oils, honey, honeyquat, and glycerin. My hair indeed felt like silk .


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 25, 2012)

I steam after my henna's perhaps I should start steaming during my henna's :scratchch


----------



## Oceanfox (Dec 25, 2012)

Count me in. I've been pretty good at steaming regularly for the second half of 2012, but never signed up for a challenge. My steamer sat out in my garage for ages and then in my spare room for literally years, so finally getting my money's worth!

1. How often you will steam? 
After every wash, so generally weekly on a Sunday afternoon.
2. What method are you using to steam? 
Using a standing steamer - with no plastic cap and hair clipped up at the back to give my ends the maximum moisture.
3. What products will you steam with? 
Absolutely loving Alter Ego Energizing conditioner watered down with a cheaper conditioner and optionally mixed with panthenol, jojoba and agave nectar .


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 25, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I steam after my henna's perhaps I should start steaming during my henna's :scratchch



AtlantaJJ That's what I do...I apply my Henna to either dirty hair or freshly washed hair and then get under the steamer for approximately 1 hour.  I then rinse, rinse, rinse.  I follow up with Indigo under the steamer for another hour.  More rinsing....and then I use one of my moisturizing deep conditioners and get under the steamer some more.  Of course, by that time I'm sick of my hair and using the steamer 

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

Steaming right now for 30 mins with Alterna Caviar SeaSilk Hair Masque.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 26, 2012)

Nichelle_jb

I will be trying that next time I henna.

I am steaming now with Design Essentials Express Condish for 45 min-hour with my shower cap off.  I use Roux Porosity Control  for 30 seconds as a final cool water rinse out.  Will follow that up with a roller set.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Didn't get to steam this weekend like I wanted to but plan to get one in tomorrow


----------



## Karamela (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in!  Will steam 2x a week using my Heutiful.  Using various DC's and oils.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a steamer that I haven't used in like a year! I'm gonna join part 2 and 3- hopefully I can keep up

1. How often you will steam? 1x a week
2. What method are you using to steam? Standing steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Moisturizing Dc's and protein treatments


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rozlewis

1. How often you will steam?

2-3 x / month

2. What method are you using to steam? 

My Heutiful Hair/Facial Steamer

3. What products will you steam with?

Tons of DC's, oils, butters and cremes.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

Set the basement up for the kids over the last few days and now I've brought my steamer down. .. this should allow me to get more steam sessions in as I can steam while supervising their play


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

Rozlewis I would like to join for the year. I steam weekly


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in!! I love my steamer! Just used it today 

1. How often you will steam? ONCE A WEEK
2. What method are you using to steam? HUETIFUL HAIR STEAMER
 3. What products will you steam with? WEN CLEANSING CONDITIONER AND WEN DEEP CONDITIONER WEEKLY, MEGATEK CONDITIONER MONTHLY


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 27, 2012)

I should be receiving my replacement steamer in a week or so


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 27, 2012)

Steamed with Henna and Indigo followed by steaming with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Steaming kitchen concoction style.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 28, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Steaming kitchen concoction style.



NJoy 

Please share the exact process for this. I've heard about it.... Warm towel, sower cap, warm towel and another shower cap? Then sit under a dryer? I don't have space nor the budget for a stand up steamer. I've been actually looking around the house of where I could store a stand up steamer, I know it's a worthwhile investment, so will save up for one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

Steaming with: Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 29, 2012)

ah found the step by step instructions for home made steaming.

I'll join for 2013


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2012)

I recently 'rediscovered" how much my hair loves steam.  I will be doing this weekly with my floor steamer. I'll use moisturizing conditioners mixed with oils.  Every time I do this my hair comes out soft and feeling healthy.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not in the challenge but I just wanted to say that I steam weekly with a chosen Silk Dreams conditioner. I put on a hot wet turban, then a shower cap. I get under the dryer for 15-20 minutes while on LHCF and then rinse. My hair feels lovely!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Steaming now with tea, aocl and a protein treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in for the year. I will try to do better. I have my steamer set up at one of my desks with a laptop. No excuses. 

Plan to steam 1-2 monthly
I have a stand up steamer
I will steam with various dc's, oils, and butters

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2012)

Steaming right now for 60 minutes using Mizani Moisturefuse with a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm ba-a-ack!  and ready to steam!


1. How often you will steam? - 1/week, or 1 every 2 weeks, play by ear
2. What method are you using to steam? - steam room
3. What products will you steam with? - Jane Carter Conditioner, will experiment with Ojon and Wildgrowth. Curious about steaming with oils.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 29, 2012)

YAY!!!!! My steamer got here yesterday. Thanks MOM!!!! I am going to start using it next week. My mom is trying to use it before me lol Back off mom I got to break it in first.


----------



## nubiennze (Dec 30, 2012)

Ordered my steamer this weekend--it should arrive no later than Friday. 

My answers in bold blue:



Rozlewis said:


> 1. How often you will steam? *1-2x/week*
> 2. What method are you using to steam? *Brand new standing steamer*
> 3. What products will you steam with? *ayurvedic herb-infused oils and (for now) Shea Moisture Purification Masque...will use this in henna glosses and steam them in as well, assuming my hair agrees*


----------



## Soratachi (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi am new and I finally came out of lurker mode today. I am happy to join my fist challenge on the first day. 

Iam a natural with 4b/c hair shoulder length hair.

1. How often you will steam? Once a week
2. What method are you using to steam? I have a tabletop steamer
3. What products will you steam with? A Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture, sunflower oil, molasses mix.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 30, 2012)

This might be a crayzie question but can you use a fabric steamer to steam ur hair? I see on amazon that they have several hand steamers for sale. Or maybe a facial steamer?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## nubiennze (Dec 30, 2012)

pelohello said:


> This might be a crayzie question but can you use a fabric steamer to steam ur hair? I see on amazon that they have several hand steamers for sale. Or maybe a facial steamer?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello I saw a Youtube video in which someone used a facial steamer under a hooded dryer, and honestly, if I'd already had the latter I probably would've held off on ordering a standing steamer. From what I can tell (and from my extensive experimentation with hot towels and shower caps, lol) this seems to be the best jerry-rigged steaming method by far.

(I should mention, though, that I've had terrific results using the steam bath function in the shower. If something like that, a steam room at the gym, etc. is readily accessible to you, it's worth a shot as well.)

ETA: If you don't have a hooded dryer, the YouTuber linked above also wrote a blog post in which she steamed using a Caruso set and a plastic drawer, lol. I tried to replicate the technique using a humidifier and a large bowl with subpar results--my scalp kept getting _really_ hot in one spot, but that one spot rinsed out like BUTTA!  YMMV...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2012)

I steamed for 30 mins today with my aml/brahmi/rhassoul clay mix.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in! My steamer has been feeling lonely and unused.

1. How often you will steam? I plan to steam once a week.
2. What method are you using to steam? My stand up steamer from salonsrus.
3. What products will you steam with? A lot of the products I already have since I joined the use up your  stash challenge.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally used my steamer today! I used Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and steamed for about 45 minutes. Love love love how my hair felt. Two strand twisted with Amla Heavy Cream. I will take them down tomorrow when they are completely dry.


----------



## Oceanfox (Dec 31, 2012)

Under the steamer now with my new cocktail: Alter Ego energizing conditioner, jojoba oil, agave nectar, panthenol and a cheap Tresemme conditioner. 

Going to try and stay under for best part of an hour, but feeling a bit too hot already.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 31, 2012)

Steaming right now with a mix of Mizani Moisturefuse, SitriNillah, Grapeseed oil, wheatgerm oil, and JBCO.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 31, 2012)

Ladies, what standing steamers are you using?  Where did you get them from?  I want to buy a standing steamer and I'm looking for recommendations. I think steaming might make my transition a bit easier. TIA


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

SugarRush, I am using a professional standing steamer that I purchased from Sam's Club. It is very sturdy. There are other good professional steamers available but I can speak of my personal experience with this one. I love it. Good luck.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year!!

I am steaming right now and tried something different. I am steaming on dry hair using the following:

1/2 cup Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture dream
2 tbsp amla oil
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp organic olive oil
2 tbsp organic coconut oil
2 tbsp grade seed oil

I mixed all ingredients together and applied to hair like a virgin relaxer from root to tip. I am now under the steam for 30 minutes. This is my first time steaming on dry hair. I hope this will save me time during the week when I cowash.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> SugarRush, I am using a professional standing steamer that I purchased from Sam's Club. It is very sturdy. There are other good professional steamers available but I can speak of my personal experience with this one. I love it. Good luck.



That's similar to mine. ..SugarRush that or something like that is what you should get. .. where there is a vent (a timer and temp control is nice too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Will Steam in a minute with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be steaming later today W/ ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner mixed W/ a few drops of peppermint oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steam in a minute with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding



I have 3 jars of this just waiting to be used.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Rozlewis your steamer looks very durable... and thanks  for the tips Nix08, I didn't think about temperature control. Off to do some price comparison now


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 1, 2013)

Steaming with some DC and tea mix for an hr

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steaming with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk DC


----------



## cutenss (Jan 2, 2013)

So I thought that I was to steam in this WEN 613, that has been in my hair since last night.  But I decided to rinse it out.  I am going to apply Nutress to hair, and oil my scalp with my castor oil mixture, and steam for 20 minutes.  Then once my hair cools, I will apply Hemp Moisturizing conditioner for a few minutes before rinsing.  I read that doing that will seal in the moisturize from conditioner.

We shall see 

ETA:  That was not Hemp Conditioner, but Hemp Gel.  So no additional conditioner added.  But now after steaming, I do not feel like rinsing my hair.  So I put a plastic bag on, and then my satin bonnet.  I am so lazy today


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 3, 2013)

I steamed today with Olive Oil Replenishing conditioner, mixed with Silicon Mix.  I have an appt to get a weave done tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just steamed in:
Tea blend
Aubrey organic blue camomile
Wgo


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 4, 2013)

Going to steam with henna on my front hairline.  Will follow up with Design Essentials Express Conditioner.  I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 4, 2013)

My steamer came today! 

Speaking of henna, I'm thinking of doing a full henna treatment and following up with a steam DC rather than condensing it to one step via a henna gloss over oil-coated hair as initially planned. I think steaming and limiting the use of acids will combat a lot of the dryness I experienced before. (My prior mixes were amla- and AVJ-heavy; this time I'm only adding chamomile tea and honey.) I want as much of the henna to penetrate and strengthen my strands as possible.

I'll let you all know what I decide and how it turns out tomorrow...


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 4, 2013)

My replacement steamer arrived today!! *does the cabbage patch*

I'm too tired to break it out today but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

Think I'll do a quick steam...well all of my steams are quick (15 minutes max usually 10):
Tea
Aubrey Organic Camomille Luxurious
Rice bran oil/shea butter based discontinued goodness
Agave syrup over top


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

Will be steaming tomorrow with Bee Mine or SD havent decided yet lol!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello! I am in the steam challenge. I am at my mama's house and unable to steam at this time. When I get back home, I will be a steamin and dreamin!


----------



## Curlykutie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm joining this group 

Steaming 2x per week
Stand up steamer
AOWC and HSR


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Steaming now with: Jessicurl WDT w/a Cup of Coffee underneath.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Steamed for 30mins with Cantu for natural hair deep treatment masque


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

Steamed today with Mizani Moisturefuse. I added some essential oils and steamed for 30 minutes.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 5, 2013)

Decided against henna'ing today since it's gotten so late. About to steam in glycerin spritz + olive/castor/coconut oil + SM Deep Treatment Masque as a 15-minute pre-poo...we'll see whether anything else happens after that, lol.

I was thinking about attempting a flexi rod set today, but...


----------



## Golden*Brown (Jan 6, 2013)

I steamed last week after henna with mega silk olive oil conditioner. Right now I'm steaming with Kenra. It make my feel so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Steamed my overnight DC in this morning  It's been a good hair morning


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Steamed my overnight DC in this morning  It's been a good hair morning



Ooh, you're giving me ideas...I think I might do this after my mid-week cowash. 

Last night's pre-poo was a fail--my hair was the hardest it's ever been before or after a shampoo.  I officially hate that Deep Treatment Masque (and I think it hates me too, lol). I think the only way it even begins to work for low porosity hair is as a leave in.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Under the steamer right nah with my ayurvedic+rhassoul clay DC. I've really gotten into a groove with this routine. After steaming this holy grail DC in, my hair is like butta....Seriously.


----------



## Oceanfox (Jan 6, 2013)

Halfway through my Sunday steam right now. Mixture of Alter Ego Engergizing, jojoba oil, panthenol plus some cheaper conditioner to eke it all out.

New growth is starting to kick in so made sure to smother my roots too.


----------



## bronzebomb (Jan 6, 2013)

Rozlewis said:
			
		

> Steam Baby Steam 2013 Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. How often you will steam?  Weekly
2. What method are you using to steam?  Steaming in cornrows and wearing wigs as a PS for one year using the Huetiful Hair Steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Anything I have in my PJ cabinet!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojthomas (Jan 6, 2013)

You ladies are making me jealous, deployed currently, so my steamer is all alone in a corner collecting dust, can't wait to steam again in June! I normally steam once a week with biolage! My my nautural 4a,b,z hair feels like butter afterwards.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 6, 2013)

Steaming right now. I have my ORS deep conditioner and sealed it with coconut oil. Trying something new hopefully this leads to healthy strong longer hair!!!!! 



Fyi..... First time steaming ever!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2013)

Will be steaming in a bit using Claudie's Kahve dc.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 6, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Under the steamer right nah with my *ayurvedic+rhassoul clay DC*. I've really gotten into a groove with this routine. After steaming this holy grail DC in, my hair is like butta....Seriously.



Mind sharing your recipe bajandoc86?


----------



## Curlykutie (Jan 6, 2013)

Steamed earlier today with AOWC and then moistuizered with Oyin hair dew and sealed with olive oil. Twisted hair for twist out tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 6, 2013)

nubiennze Sure!

I use 2 tablespoons of rhassoul clay/2tbsp of alma/2tbsp brahmi/ 1/2tsp wheatgerm oil/ 1/2 tsp of coconut oil. If i'm in the mood I may add 2 tbsp of a deep conditioner.

You can use water as your liquid to make this mix, but my fave way is to brew a marshmallow root/burdock root/slippery elm/yucca root/irish moss tea. (i don't measure these ingredients, I just throw stuff in the bowl  LOL). This tea is uber moisturising and gives incredible slip .

All of the above + a steaming session and chillleee...My curls are all clumped, hair is springy and soft


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 6, 2013)

Steamed for about 25 minutes after misting with a little EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Steaming right now with: Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 9, 2013)

Steaming now W/ Pantene moisture renewal conditioner.


----------



## antavia009 (Jan 9, 2013)

does anybody know a good deal on a stand up steamer?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

Steamed in tea and Aubrey organic chamomile luxurious.... then did a scalp massage.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 10, 2013)

antavia009 said:


> does anybody know a good deal on a stand up steamer?



I got this on off of Ebay..I think it works pretty well.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professiona...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae42f3f86


I steamed for the second time on Sunday with BASK Yam Nectar. I am really feeling the difference in my hair already. This week I have had basically zero breakage and shedding when I am handling my hair. I might try and up it to twice a week if time permits but I don't know if that is necessary.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2013)

I missed my cowash and DC this week because I had a cold. My husband picked up some NyQuil which usually helps me make it through the night. For some reason I have been tired all week and had a hard time waking up. Only to find out he picked up ZQuil (sleep aid) not Nyquil big difference. It took me 3 days of taking this stuff to realize something was wrong. Needless to say I have been sleeping good at night but felt drained all day. 

Long story to say, I was too tired to wash and steam on Wed. but will do it on Saturday and get back on my regular schedule.

Happy steaming!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 11, 2013)

Steaming now with Design Essentials Express Condish.  Will rinse out and use Roux Porosity Control.  Next I will use the Kimmaytube leave in and put my hair in twists.


----------



## Papoose (Jan 11, 2013)

I really need to join this challenge...bad! I'm terrible at sticking with challenges though.  Here goes:

1. How often you will steam? *Weekly or Biweekly*
2. What method are you using to steam? *Huetiful Hair Steamer*
3. What products will you steam with? *One of the many dc's I have mixed with oils*


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 11, 2013)

Steamed for about 35 minutes using Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner + Coconut Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Steaming now with: Jessicurl WDT *jar*


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Steaming in a HOT on dry hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2013)

I am back in the game. Steaming right now with Mizani Moisturefuse. This stuff makes my hair feel like a little bit of heaven. Steaming for 30 mins.


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 12, 2013)

Steaming W/ GSO.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Jan 12, 2013)

I steamed today for a hour with Redken Smoothdown Butter Treat.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Steaming in a HOT on dry hair



Didn't wash this out last night but added AOWC.   This morning I added more tea and now I'm steaming it in again


----------



## JadeFox (Jan 12, 2013)

Steamed today for 30 mins with aussie 3 min n castor oil. Hair feels like butta...


----------



## JadeFox (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in!

1. How often you will steam?
Weekly. Did my first treatment of the year today.
2. What method are you using to steam?
Huetiful steamer
3. What products will you steam with?
Aussie 3 min moist and castor or amla oils


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just steamed with AnitaGrant's rhassoul clay cubes mixed with a marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm/irish moss tea.


----------



## Oceanfox (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting my steam on right now. Will see if I can manage an hour under here.

Determined to use up all my dribs and drabs of conditioner, so have mixed some random conditioners in with AE Energizing, joboba oil and panthenol.

You've all inspired me to use my steamer for a pre-poo when I can plan for it better


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 14, 2013)

I steamed this weekend and my hair is loving it. My hair is so soft and the deep conditioner is really working welll with the steam. I also have a steam flat iron that I have been using for two weeks and I LOVE  IT. So I air dry my hair and then steam it straight. Can't wait to see the long term results.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2013)

I really miss steaming. I'm going to save up so I won't feel guilty buying another steamer.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 14, 2013)

Need to bow out of this, I've put my hair into a weave for the next few months.

Will still keep on eye on things to see what ladies are steaming with


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Steaming in aocl and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 16, 2013)

Ordered a steamer from LCL beauty  , can't wait to join you ladies - I hope it's not too late to join the challenge... Hopefully they'll deliver by this weekend so I can use it for my weekly DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2013)

Steaming right now with a combination of 1/2 cup of Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol, 1 tablespoon of Amla oil, coconut oil, grape seed oil, honey, and olive oil. My scalp feels great right now.

Happy steaming!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Steaming now with tea, aobc and wgo over top.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 17, 2013)

Steamed for about 15 minutes after misting with aloe vera juice and EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Steaming now with:  Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Steamed with MD's olive wheat berry on top of AVJ for 1hr.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 18, 2013)

OK, so, so far this year I've steamed twice.  The first time I used my DevaCurl Heaven in Hair and steamed in the steam room at the Y (I love that).  This last time, I steamed at the Y and used Ojon Damage Control with Jane carter solution.  My hair was awesome that day.  The next day I was frizzball city!  It was actually kind of funny! Maybe I was on moisture overload.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be steaming tomorrow with Aubrey Organics White Camellia. For my hair this stuff is unicorn tears and lawd knows I more then love it. Holiest of Holy Grails   and


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

I agree, WC and GPB are my fav AO Products


Haven't had either in my stash for a very long time.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been slacking on my pimpin (steaming).  Will steam tonight.  Followed by my DC and rollerset


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

Steaming now with tea and AOWC. ...


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 20, 2013)

Steaming now with Design Essentials Express condish.  My hair feels sooooo good and is retaining moisture so much better!  It's funny how I thought weekly steams would be a major inconvenience, but now it has seamlessly become part of my regular routine.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 20, 2013)

Currently steaming in henna for 30 minutes. I'm leaving this on for another three or so hours, cowashing, and then steaming for another 30 minutes with castor/avocado/olive oil and SM Purification Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

I have Henna my Hair for about another hour.  Want to try something different.......so  

After I rinse my henna, I'll Steam with Oil for about 20-30 minutes and the Steam with Silk Dreams Avocado & Hairveda's Sitrinillah (at the end of both jars)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 21, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 minutes with Mizani Fulfyl and a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just steamed for 30 mins with my rhassoul/amla/brahmi mix.


----------



## Papoose (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally steamed last Wed for 20 minutes with Redken all soft. Steaming again tomorrow...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Steaming now with Millcreek henna conditioner and Giovanni 50:50 over top.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 23, 2013)

Steamed for approximately 20 minutes after misting my hair with EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Oceanfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't washed my hair for 10 days, so desperate to get some moisture in and to have clean hair.

Steaming now with AE energizing, some AO honeysuckle rose, panthenol, jojoba oil and agave nectar.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 24, 2013)

Steaming in AOWC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2013)

Steaming for 30 mins with Mizani Moisturefuse (staple) with a few drops of Rosemary and a few drops or Peppermint. This stuff gives my hair life and moisture for days.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2013)

SMH I havent steamed in weeks!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> SMH I havent steamed in weeks!


 
Me either.  I'm going to try and get a session in this weekend


----------



## felic1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Alta Angel.....beautiful bun. I want to be a tag a long!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

Steamed Tonight with:

1 Cup of Columbian Coffee under Jessicurl WDT


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anybody with LCL steamer Pro-1037A still have a copy of the user manual? If so could you please please post or PM me a copy? I need to assemble my steamer.

I received my unit without a manual, I've email the company and I'm still waiting for a response. I'm confused as to why they'd ship their steamers without manuals . I understand they are trying to be eco-friendly but they could have sent an e-copy with the order confirmation or at least have it readily available on their website (perhaps I overlooked something).


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 26, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner + Jojoba Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2013)

Steaming now with:
Coconut milk (first time)
Tea
Aobc
Giovanni 50:50
Ricebran oil based treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

AnitaTheLengths

Come Join Us!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jan 27, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the invite, count me in! My steamer will arrive on the 30th. I am so excited!!  

1. How often you will steam? *Once or Twice per week*
2. What method are you using to steam? *Standing steamer*
3. What products will you steam with? *Various DC's (will specify within updates)*


I have struggled with how to properly care for my type 4 hair since I decided to go natural and now almost 3 yrs later I finally understand my hair.  I am so glad I didn't give up and go back to relaxers/texturizers because my edges couldn't survive that. Adding steam to my routine will help my hair maintain moisture and increase managibility. I can visualize the soft, swangy hair now. 

BTW: I was planning to secretly participate in this challenge via lurk mode


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 27, 2013)

Steamed W/ Granier Fructis triple nutrition conditioner.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 27, 2013)

Steaming now for 30 minutes w/ my cassia oil mix & SM Purification Masque on top. (Is it _reaaally_ hot under here, or is it just me...? :burning


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 28, 2013)

So I figured out why my steamer was attacking me.  More than once I jumped out from under it because it was spitting boiling water onto my scalp! It also ran out of water before the cycle was finished, which it's never done before. It seemed to be using--and wasting via scalding my scalp--a lot more water than usual.

When I finished I noticed that the reservoir was empty. When I lifted the hood, water gushed from it. Evidently it doesn't drain efficiently when the hood is all the way down at a 90 degree angle. 

I'm learning, lol...tilting the hood and lowering the stand for next time!


----------



## Oceanfox (Jan 30, 2013)

A short hot steam today with AE Energizing, AO HSR (used up last serving), castor oil and agave nectar.

I've noticed my hair has had a lot more elasticity in the last few weeks, even when dry. So now wondering whether hair can be too elastic? Just not used to the feeling.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jan 30, 2013)

My steamer arrived today without the water reservoir.  I contacted the vendor to ask them to send it ASAP.  I hope it gets here before the weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

nubiennze said:


> So I figured out why my steamer was attacking me.  More than once I jumped out from under it because it was spitting boiling water onto my scalp! It also ran out of water before the cycle was finished, which it's never done before. It seemed to be using--and wasting via scalding my scalp--a lot more water than usual.
> 
> When I finished I noticed that the reservoir was empty. When I lifted the hood, water gushed from it. Evidently it doesn't drain efficiently when the hood is all the way down at a 90 degree angle.
> 
> I'm learning, lol...tilting the hood and lowering the stand for next time!


 

nubiennze  Some people have had to do a White Vinegar Rinse to clean their Steamer's insides.  

I haven't had to do it, but plenty of people have done it.  They've run White Vinegar and Water through a entire cycle and said theirs started to run properly.  You should search some of the older Threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

Steamed yesterday with:  Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC'er (Saran Wrap) with: Marie Dean's Mango & Papaya DC'er,

Will Steam in the a.m. with something.  Not sure with what yet?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Steaming now for 1hr using MD's vanilla repair.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing a 30-minute steam prepoo with castor/olive/avocado oil + SM Deep Treatment Masque...and having a much more pleasant experience this time.  It turns out re-positioning the hood did the trick.

I'm coming back for a 30-minute DC with cassia oil + SM Purification Masque after I shampoo.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 2, 2013)

Steamed today for 30 mins with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie and a few drops of Peppermint and Rosemary oil. Hair feels super moisturized right now.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 2, 2013)

Steamed last night for 30 mins with my rhassoul mix DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dc'ing under the steamer with Millcreek henna conditioner, Giovanni 50:50, shea/rice bran blend.   I will put on a cap and hat and wash it out much later.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Feb 3, 2013)

Steaming right now using ORS Replenishing DC mixed w/Coconut Oil 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 3, 2013)

Steaming with green tea, honey, amla, brahim, rhausoul clay, mustard oil, tressemme natural nourishing conditioner.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 3, 2013)

I did my first steam this year (I know, I'm late ).  I steamed in some Shea Moisture Purification Mask for twenty minutes after my henna/indigo treatment.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 3, 2013)

I steamed for about 20 minutes after misting with extra virgin olive oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## felic1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I steamed yesterday with the end of my HQS peppermint and SD vanilla silk. I added some hempseed oil.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 6, 2013)

I steamed with my usual Design Essentials Express condish last Saturday.  Yesterday I decided to do a midweek steam. I sprayed my hair with water and applied Design Essentials Naturals Leave In Conditioner in quarter sized amounts to different sections of my hair and steamed for 45 minutes.  Afterwards I put my hair in twists.  The next morning, my hair was so soft and moisturized that I was slightly stunned.  My twistout looked great!  I am going to try it again to see if it produces the same results.  I hated the Leave-In conditioner because it has such a tacky, sticky consistency.  That's why I never throw my products away!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2013)

Steamed last night with: Ori Organics Curl Restorative Deep Treatment


----------



## Oceanfox (Feb 6, 2013)

Steamed today with AE Energizing, castor oil, panthenol plus a random conditioner I want to use up. Planned to stay under for an hour but about 45m in steamer started dripping very hot droplets onto my scalp, so that was my cue to stop.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 6, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes after misting with extra virgin olive oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 6, 2013)

My water reservoir finally arrived today.    I am steaming with Silk Elements Mega Moisture and a little Rice Bran oil.  This thing is throwing off mad steam so I guess I can forgive the ebay seller.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

Steaming for 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 8, 2013)

I steamed my Henna treatment for approximately 1 hour followed by a deep moisturizing conditioning treatment using MyHoneyChild Molasses Deep Conditioner + Jojoba Oil for approximately 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## tomnikids3 (Feb 8, 2013)

After trying to justify buying the Pibbs steamer for $499.00 i decided...NOT! Went and ordered a steamer from LCLbeauty.  I had a steamer but it conked out after 2 years but i think it was mainly my fault since i didnt always use distilled water nor empty out completely after each use.  I have learned my lesson and will take better care of this one.  I was so tempted to get the Pibbs 132 Steamer and that was the cheapest i could find it but in the end I just couldn't do it. I should have my steamer by next Friday so i can go back to steaming weekly.  I do miss steaming so much.  I will be steaming with Silk Dreams Vanilla Deep Condish.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2013)

tomnikids3 said:


> I had a steamer but it conked out after 2 years but i think it was mainly my fault since i didnt always use distilled water nor *empty out completely after each use*.



Is this something we're supposed to be doing?


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't be bothered to steam in this prepoo tonight (even though my hair was like  last week when I did it, I'm just too lazy to get under there twice ). Sitting under the heat cap until I feel like getting up and into the shower--likely 45 minutes or so--then steaming in cassia oil + SM Purification Masque after my wash.


----------



## blondemane (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully I can join the second phase of this challenge but I was just curious.... Does anyone steam with a mayonnaise concoction? Or just ORS hair mayonnaise ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2013)

blondemane

I steam with any/every Deep Conditioner, Deep Treatment, Penetrating Deep Treatment, Intensive Treatment I have in my Stash.

Any thick DC'er you have will work well.  Instant's & R/O's meh...not so much.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 9, 2013)

Steaming right now for 45 mins with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - yea I don't do instant and rinse out condishes either. They don't have any purpose in my regimen. They are just meh to me.

A good DC nah  That's something totally different!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steamed dc with tea, aorm and a rbo and shea oil treatment.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 10, 2013)

Steaming with L'Oreal Power Moisture and GSO, with a few drops of peppermint oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2013)

Steaming with Enso Natural's Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment over a Cup of Columbian Supreme.


----------



## dollface0023 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey ya'll!

I just got my hair steamer today so hopefully I can still join this thread 

I just applied Macadamia's Healing Oil treatment and sprayed with Macadamia's Healing Oil Spray all over my braids as a pre-poo. 

I plan on using their Deep Conditioning Mask under the steamer later tonight. Since I ended up with heat damage, my hair has been a dry stringy mess. I hope this steamer helps put the moisture back into my hair....


----------



## Oceanfox (Feb 13, 2013)

Shorter steam than normal today: 30 mins. My hair is starting to feel a bit too stretchy for my liking so limiting my time under it.

Using AE garlic conditioner with a chaser of castor oil, panthenol, bargain Tresemme conditioner and agave syrup.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 13, 2013)

My good friend is coming over right now and we are gonna have a steaming day!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 13, 2013)

bajandoc86 that sounds like fun. Enjoy your steaming day!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 13, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 mins. with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair DC and a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dc'ing now with Giovanni 50:50, coffee and an oil protein treatment under the steamer for about 10 minutes ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

Steaming as we speak with: Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Rx


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2013)

Steamed last night and again this morning


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 17, 2013)

Steaming with AO GPB.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 17, 2013)

I steamed again midweek using the Design Essentials Natural Leave-In with great results.  I will definitely try to incorporate the midweek steam for 30 minutes as often as possible.

Off topic, but I also have a product rave.  For 3 weeks I have been using Design Essentials Hydrate Leave In Conditioner since I am not a fan of their natural hair leave-in (except for steaming purposes).  I use it nightly or about 4xs per week when I twist my hair for bed.  I spray a section of hair with African Royale Braid Spray and then apply the Hydrate Leave-In to each section and twist.  My hair is so moisturized and defined in the morning that I don't have to do anything else but fluff.  This, in addition to weekly steaming has helped my hair moisture tremendously.  I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dc with steam now:
Eo growth blend on my scalp
Coffee spritz
Tea spritz
Aocl
Wgo over top.... steam for 15 minutes then apply Giovanni 50:50 and steam for about 10 Minutes. Then put on a cap until I'm ready to cowash later tonight


----------



## Soratachi (Feb 17, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 min. 
A mix of tresemme naturals, molasses, sunflower oil, coconut oil, peppermint eo and rosemary eo.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 17, 2013)

Steamed W/ ORS hair mayo.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 18, 2013)

Misted my hair with EVOO and steamed for 20 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Oceanfox (Feb 21, 2013)

Just finished a half hour steam. Used Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, castor oil, panthenol and Tresemme conditioner. Hoping the protein ingredients in the Joico will make my strands feel a bit stronger.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 22, 2013)

Just steamed for 30 minutes with Jamila henna, chamomile tea, and honey. I'm cowashing in the morning then steaming for another 30 minutes with the usual DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

Steaming with: Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 22, 2013)

I steamed my pre-poo (coconut oil) for about 20 minutes.  After shampooing and using an overhead dryer for my hardcore protein treatment, I steamed for 30 minutes with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

I always use a dry heat (overhead dryer) with my hardcore protein treatment.  Does anyone use a moist heat (steamer) instead?

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2013)

Steamed for 30 mins with Mizani Moisturefuse.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 23, 2013)

Steaming with AO White Camellia.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Feb 24, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes with AO WC after co-washing this morning.


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 24, 2013)

Good thread,subscribing for April steaming challenge. I will be using my Pibb Dryer turban towels and plastic bags for steaming.

I will be using silk elements moisturizing conditioner with a few drops of honey for 30 minutes once a week. Also hot oil treatments using coconut oil and olive oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Steaming now with tea,  AOWC on my ng and millcreek henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Steaming tonight with: Marie Dean Mango & Papaya


----------



## Oceanfox (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, lots of free time today so did a pre-poo steam with Ojon restorative treatment on dry hair. 

Now doing a post-poo steam with the remnants of some Keraphix I had, castor oil, some AE Energizing conditioner and a cheaper conditioner to bulk it out. Sticking to 30 mins at a time under the steamer for now.

Hoping for some nice results tomorrow


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 27, 2013)

Steaming right now with ORS, Peppermint, Tea Tree, and Rosemary oil. Yummy goodness.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

Steaming in AOWC in my roots and AOBC on my length. ...


----------



## bunnie82 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi ladies...i figured I would ask you all this question since you're the "steam crew" 
Do you think it would be alright to steam with a protein conditioner or reconstructor? 

TIA


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> Hi ladies...i figured I would ask you all this question since you're the "steam crew"
> Do you think it would be alright to steam with a protein conditioner or reconstructor?
> 
> TIA



I do all the time. .you could put a moisturizing conditioner over top if you're nervous about protein overload.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

Steaming now with tea and AOWC in my roots, millcreek keratin in my length and an oil blend over top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2013)

Steaming right now with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, a few drops of Peppermint and Rosemary oil. I will do this for 30 mins.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Saturday I steamed for 30mins with MD's calendula & chamomile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

Steaming now with Marie Dean's Mango & Papaya DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 6, 2013)

Steaming right now for 20 mins with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Hair Masque. I have had this since December but never used it. I love Hairveda's products so I cant wait to see ho this makes my hair feel.


----------



## Oceanfox (Mar 6, 2013)

Steamed earlier today for about 35 mins with a moisturising mix of AE Energizing, castor oil and panthenol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> *Steaming right now for 20 mins with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Hair Masque. I have had this since December but never used it. I love Hairveda's products so I cant wait to see ho this makes my hair feel*.


 
Rozlewis

Lemme know what you think.  This is one of my Favs!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I loved the conditioner. During the week I DC on dry hair with steam, co-wash, and air dry with leave-ins. My hair is still drying but it is so soft, moisturized, and smooth right now. I need to ditch some of my other products and use all Hairveda. Love their products.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 6, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes after misting hair with Aloe Vera Juice + Avocado Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 6, 2013)

I really need to steam!!! Haven't done it now in a month and some change!  Someone give me some encouragement please...


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in for Part II! Ordering a new steamer from LCL next week.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Mar 7, 2013)

How are you all styling after your steam session? Any progress pics?


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 7, 2013)

Still steaming...I steamed with just coconut oil for the first time this past week and I like the results.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Steaming now with tea, AOCL and Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Steamed for 30mins with CJ repair me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

Steaming with something....I thought maybe Marie Dean, but I might use Enso's Sea Buckthorn


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Mar 9, 2013)

Steaming right now with AOWC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 9, 2013)

Steaming right now with Mizani Hydrafuse and Kerafuse and a few drops of Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Any other day and that FedEx guy would have been here before I got out of the shower, but no, on the day I'm waiting on my steamer, he doesn't show before I have to go to work.


----------



## Oceanfox (Mar 13, 2013)

Under the steamer as I type. Going for about 35 mins with AE energizing, castor oil, panthenol and a cheaper conditioner to bulk the mixture out. 

My NG is making my weekly wash very tiring, even with the help of the steamer


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm steaming with creme of nature argan oil intensive conditioning treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 13, 2013)

Steaming right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oil. Heavenly.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2013)

Overdue for a steaming. Been trying to get one in but it's always something. Steaming in the morning with homemade DC. No exceptions!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 16, 2013)

Steaming right now with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

Steaming in a sec w/ a combo of Marie Dean & Ori Organics Restorative Treatment Masque


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Steamed for 30mins with NG herbal blend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming in a sec w/ a combo of Marie Dean & *Ori Organics Restorative Treatment Masque*



IDareT'sHair  Completely forgot about this company. Sounds like a wonderful combo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so happy to have another steamer! This pro model is divine. 

I'm back in the challenge, steaming in AO HSR. I'm going to add JBCO to my hair line and ends to increase the steaming loveliness.


----------



## blondemane (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting a steamer for my birthday!! Definitely in for phase II of the challenge. 

1. How often you will steam? I will try to steam once a week
2. What method are you using to steam? A steamer, not sure if it'll be lcl or huetiful, it's a surprise!
3. What products will you steam with? I want to use up my stash but I'm afraid they won't give me the full effect of steaming so I am not sure yet. Maybe AO, I here great things about it and I can get it from a store around here. 

I have a few questions for you ladies though

1. Is it okay to steam with my hair in minibraids or should I take them out? (I was thinking I may take them out, steam really well and reinstall them)

2. Does anyone ever "steam in" their leave in conditioner to help it penetrate better?

I'm really hoping this steamer will be the turning point to my super dry and fine 4b strands and help me with some retention, moisture, and split ends

**minibraids are on my natural hair btw


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 17, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes after misting hair with Aloe Vera Juice + EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 17, 2013)

Steamed today with BASK Yam Nectar. I think this is the best conditioner I have used so far.


----------



## Oceanfox (Mar 20, 2013)

Steamed just now with Joico MR balm, castor oil and panthenol for about 40 mins


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, my steamer is leaking water! 

I going to buy some duct tape and seal that sucker up lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 20, 2013)

Steaming right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah on one side and Bee Mine Bee-U-TI-Ful on the other side. Trying to use up my stash. I have heard such good things about Bee Mine and had not tried it even though it was in my stash. I have high expectations for this DC.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 22, 2013)

The steamer I got for my birthday just got here today!  I am so joining this challenge!

I will be steaming at least 1x per week.
I will be using my LCL steamer.
I'll be steaming with whatever DC's I have on hand.  I went on a "natural hair shopping spree" for my birthday.  Right now I have Naturelle Grow's Mango Coconut Water, Orange Hibiscus, & Slippery Elm.  I also have B.A.S.K YAM Nectar & Vanilla Whiskey Repair Mask.

My old stand-by will be Giovanni SAS mixed with oil.

I'm really hoping to undo some of the damage done by pregnancy hormones & general neglect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

Steaming today with: Ori Organics Restorative Treatment Masque *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 mins. with Mizani Fulfyl, Peppermint, and Rosemary Oil.

Happy steaming!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 23, 2013)

I did a hot oil treatment (prepoo) with coconut oil under the steamer for 20 minutes.  Later, I steamed for 30 minutes with the last of my It's Perfectly Natural Mustard Seed & Red Palm Oil deep conditioner.   I really liked it.  It's a shame based upon her poor customer I won't be purchasing from her again.  

Nichelle_jb


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2013)

Finally ordered my new steamer yesterday...

I absolutely LOVE reading about all the different conditioners and oils everyone is steaming with.

Question...is steaming still beneficial for normal porosity hair?


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 24, 2013)

I steamed last night with BASK YAM Nectar.  My hair feels so incredibly moisturized & soft!!

I can't wait to do this again!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Steamed this am for 30 mins with my usual rhassoul clay/alma/brahmi mix.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

Headed for a much-needed steaming with homemade DC.  It's late but, I can NOT wait another minute.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 27, 2013)

I tried a new product that my hair did not like.  I'm currently steaming with B.A.S.K Vanilla Whiskey Repair Mask.

I just like sitting under here cuz it's super warm


----------



## Oceanfox (Mar 27, 2013)

Just steamed for 45 mins with Joico MRB with panthenol and castor oil. Hair felt great last week on this mixture, so need to restock the Joico for next time.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 27, 2013)

Steaming right now with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with MD's calendula


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Mar 29, 2013)

My mom just bought me a steamer for my birthday and had it sent to me. It should be at the post office by Monday or Tuesday , so I would like to join part II of this challenge please! 

1. How often you will steam? 1X a week
2. What method are you using to steam? Huetiful Hair Steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Whatever I have on hand. I usually make a homemade DC.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 29, 2013)

Steamed for an hour with

Eden body works deep conditioner
Elucence extended moisture repair
Fenugreek powder
Brahmi powder
H.V cocoasta oil
Sesame oil
Wheat germ oil

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

Steaming with Enso Naturals Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 30, 2013)

Steaming right now with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, Peppermint oil, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 30, 2013)

I steamed yesterday.  First steaming with Henna for about an hour followed by steaming for 30 minutes with a mixture of Aubrey's GPB + Molasses + Grapeseed Oil and MyHoneychild Molasses Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Steam this a.m. with a cup of Columbian Coffee under Ori Organics *discontinued* Restorative DC'er


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 1, 2013)

Steam last night with a mixture of oils, sd chocolate bliss DC, honey,glycerin, slippery elm and marshmallow root. .


----------



## Ang! (Apr 2, 2013)

Excited!  I dusted off my standup steamer yesterday and will return. To my routine for 2009 to grow my hair out - steam, linage Shea butter relaxer and a proper moisture/protein balance.

Will post the answers to the questions tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2013)

Steamed in my DC last night:
AOWC, tea and a little giovanni 50:50 on the roots
Giovanni 50:50 on the length of my hair with a shea butter blend over top.


----------



## Oceanfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Double steam today. First was a pre-poo steam with Ojon restorative treatment. Second is a post-poo with AE Energizing, castor oil and Tresemme conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 3, 2013)

Steamed tonight with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Steamed tonight for about 40 mins with NaturelleGrow slippery elm, marshmallow root, & cinnamon DC. I've been wearing my hair out in a wash n go all week, so it was dryer than usual. This was my first ever steam treatment! It went well. Not sure if I noticed a difference tho, but only time will tell...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 7, 2013)

Steamed yesterday with AO GPB for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 7, 2013)

Steaming today for 30 mins. using ORS Replenishment Conditioner, Rosemary, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 7, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes after misting hair with Aloe Vera Juice & EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 8, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes with Supersoft shea butter & coconut conditioner mixed with coconut, sunflower and olive oils.

My new staple.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 8, 2013)

I forgot I steamed last week using the YAM nectar again.  I'll be steaming tomorrow, most likely with NG Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm.

Last night, I used EVOO & the Slippery Elm to steam on DD's dry hair.  When it was done, her tangles just melted.  I washed & styled as usual.  Her hair is super soft.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 8, 2013)

@Rozlewis...am I too late to join for April?

I'm in too!

1. How often you will steam? Once every 7-10 days
2. What method are you using to steam? My LCL Standup steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Various conditioners and oils.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 8, 2013)

So now that my hair is dry I came here to say that the steam did something great to the moisture balance of my hair, and I didn't even think I had a problem with that.  My hair is so soft and supple. I'm really excited to see the outcome as time progresses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Steaming with: Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er *disccontinued*


----------



## Oceanfox (Apr 10, 2013)

Steaming now for about 35 mins with a mixture of Joico MRB, castor oil, panthenol and tresemme conditioner. 

Bought a brand new thick sweatband so no more hot annoying drippies down my face


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 10, 2013)

Steamed today with Nauterelle Grow.  

I finally found a terrycloth wrap.  It made the experience much more enjoyable!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 10, 2013)

Steaming right now with Bee Mine BEE-U-Ti-Ful DC, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2013)

curlycrocheter What's a terrycloth wrap? How did you use it? I'm tired of wiping my forehead every few seconds when steaming.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in! 

1. How often you will steam? Twice a week
2. What method are you using to steam? My lclbeauty steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Various conditioners, teas and oils.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 11, 2013)

tiffers I think it's usually called a spa wrap.  It's a strip of towel fabric you wrap around your head to protect your ears & forehead.

I got mine from Sally's for $3.99


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ I didn't even think to try something like this. I usually end up holding a bath towel around my face to keep my ears/forehead from getting too hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux (the one w/o the Protein) can't remember if it's Shea What or Shea What Deux (black Label).


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 13, 2013)

nubiennze When I bought the steamer, I knew I needed the wrap.  I'm usually working or writing while I'm sitting under the steamer, so I very quickly grew tired of holding the towel over my face.  And I knew I couldn't take the scalding drips or beet red forehead for very long.

It took me forever to find one though, I don't know why I didn't just go to Sally's in the first place :lol


----------



## SugarRush (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't been in this thread in a while. Last night I steamed for 30 mins with nexxus humectress - mixed with silk amino acids, olive oil and castor oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 13, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes after mixing together Aubrey's GPB, Molasses and EVOO and Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Hair Mask on top.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Currently steaming for about 40 mins with half a head of amla mixed with NG Slippery Elm. I ran out of that and finished the other half of my hair with NG Intense Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2013)

Steamed tonight with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Steaming in a minute with: A Cup of Columbian Coffee under Claudie's Protein Renew DC'er


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2013)

Doing a HOT under the steamer now with Intimate Beauty Carrot Hair Creme


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 19, 2013)

Steaming now with NG Intense DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 20, 2013)

Steaming right now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Peppermint and Rosemary oil. I am all about the moisture this weekend. First time using the Shea What Deux. Hope its a goodie!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@Rozlewis

My new Fav from the Line. It beat out VS (for me) w/Steaming.  

Please report back with your Review


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I agree with you Shea Deux is a keeper. I like it better than the VS also. The consistency is thick and I was not sure if I would like it because of that but surprisingly I really like it. With the consistency I thought it would be hard to distribute and hard to wash out but this was not the case. My hair feels moisturized and my roller set turned out really nice this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I agree with you *Shea Deux is a keeper.* *I like it better than the VS also. The consistency is thick and I was not sure if I would like it because of that but surprisingly I really like it. With the consistency I thought it would be hard to distribute and hard to wash out but this was not the case. My hair feels moisturized* and my roller set turned out really nice this week.


 
Rozlewis

I felt/thought the exact same way.  Yep. at first touch, you would think that.

Perfect Steamer/Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 21, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil + Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 22, 2013)

Tonight I did a 30-min. steam prepoo with honey & AOHSR and washed. Now I'm about to DC for an hour or so under the heat cap with my cassia oil mix + SM Purification Masque w/ honey, avocado, and egg. I'm going to leave the DC in overnight and cornrow and wig it in the morning.

My steamer's been on the fritz, and I've been neglecting my hair; I decided to give her the royal treatment tonight.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in to say I have been consistent with steaming at least 1x-2x weekly. I love the results and softness of my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2013)

Doing a HOT under the steamer for thirty minutes with Soultanicals Loc n Roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Steaming now with: Shea What Deux (Silk Dreams)


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 25, 2013)

Steaming now 30 minutes post touch up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

Using Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 27, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes with EVOO + Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally had a chance to give my hair some TLC. 

Pree poo'd with Hair Trigger on scalp and EVOO on the length of hair.
Shampoo with Keracare deranging shampoo
Next used OM Super Skinny Treatment
Protein treatment with ORS Hair Mayonnaise
After that DC'd with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux
Final rinse with Hairveda's PH Balancing Rinse
Leave ins: Kenia, KeraCare
Heat Protectant
Roller set 
I am 9 weeks post so I will probably flat iron the roots only


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 27, 2013)

Forgot to mention I steamed with my DC for 30 mins.



Rozlewis said:


> Finally had a chance to give my hair some TLC.
> 
> Pree poo'd with Hair Trigger on scalp and EVOO on the length of hair.
> Shampoo with Keracare deranging shampoo
> ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 27, 2013)

Steamed last night for 45 mins to a hour (lost count) with AO White Camellia.....

Y'all, I now remember why half my DC stash is AO. That stuff melted my tangles, smoothed my cuticle and left my hair ridiculously moisturized. Still my HG DC .


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Steaming with Cream & Coco Salted Caramel Cream Brule DC 

I just did a 2-step Henidgo, so I needs this steamy moisture goodness


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 28, 2013)

NJoy,
Which steamer did you end up buying? How is it working for you.
I'm about to buy one now. I just sent you a PM as well.

PS- If anyone else knows please feel free to let me know.
I'm anxious, I want to buy it NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOWWWWW....


----------



## ronie (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think i ever officially joined this challenge, but i am now. I need some motivation to use my steamer. I got it since february, and i only used it 3 times (lazy i know). Anyways: steamed on friday for 20 minutes with claudie's deep moisturizing conditioner.

How often you will steam: at least twice a month; sooting for once a week
What method will you use to steam: huetiful steamer for 20 minutes
What conditioners will you use: various DC's. May experiment with oils if i have time.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 28, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> @NJoy,
> Which steamer did you end up buying? How is it working for you.
> I'm about to buy one now. I just sent you a PM as well.
> 
> ...


 
I JUST answered your pm.   And, I'm about to get my steam on right now!  I love it!   Steaming with my fave homemade concoction.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't posted cause I was trying to readjust my wash day schedule.  So I haven't steamed my hair in almost 2 weeks.  I didn't want my only day off during the week to be spent doing my hair, especially now that I'm literally weeks away from delivery.

So even though today is Monday, I'm steaming with the NG Slippery Elm & Marshmallow.  (I'll get back on track & shoot for steaming every Sunday after today.)

I LOVE this stuff!!  I think it's now my favorite DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

Steaming with Shea What Deux (Silk Dreams) over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 30, 2013)

Steaming for 30 min. with cassia oil mix + SM Purification Masque.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 1, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes using EVOO + Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Soratachi (May 4, 2013)

Steaming for 20 min with Supersoft conditioner and oil mix consisting of coconut, canola, and sunflower oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

Steaming with: SD's Shea What Deux -- Cowashed with SD's Destination Hydration

.... What A Moisture Power Punch


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 4, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes with EVOO + Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## karenjoe (May 4, 2013)

does every have a steamer or a steam cap?


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2013)

Steamed tonight for 30 mins with ORS Replenishment Pak, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

@karenjoe

I'm using a Steamer


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2013)

karenjoe, I have a steamer and a steam cap (electric and microwaveable). However, I prefer the steamer to those I use the caps on my daughter so that she can still move around.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 5, 2013)

I will be steaming tomorrow for 30 mins to a hour with souped up (Oils, Glycerin, Agave Nectar and Honey Quat ) NG Marshmallow root, slippery elm and cinnamon DC.

karenjoe I had a steamer but broke it . So now I just use a wet turban twist under a silver conditioning cap and use heat from a soft bonnet dryer. Its works just fine and doesn't cost me 100+ dollars. I will say though that I got instant results under a steamer......10 to 15 minutes was all I needed. Now I have to steam for at least 30 minutes, thats the only real drawback.


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2013)

Doing a HOT under the steamer with BlueRozeBeauty Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (May 5, 2013)

Steaming with Cream & Coco Salted Caramel Brule. I also have the rest of my jar of NG Intense on a couple sections.


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 5, 2013)

Steaming with B.A.S.K Vanilla Whisky repair.  I'll probably be under here for about 30minutes.


----------



## nubiennze (May 6, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes or so with my cassia oil mix + KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask. When I say my hair feels like _butta_... 

I think I'll be cheating on my boo SM Purification Masque with this for a while.


----------



## Im_a_mom40 (May 6, 2013)

I'm joining officially a little late though I've been participating on the side-with great results!
Freshly relaxed and trimmed,I'm ready to go. (Damage is grown out-I was sick off and on for two years.) I found a stylist from Nashville so I'm in business for my relaxers!

Pre-poo,co-wash and DC steam two to three times a week.
Spray leave-in,oil,and heat protective cream.
Pin and air dry.

My hair is VERY sun sensitive, using silk scarves and hats to be covered as much as possible,too!

Short and sassy-goal to be shoulder length by Christmas.
Protection and moisture are my by-words!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

Will Steam with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2013)

Doing HOT under the steamer with extra dark JBCO.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 9, 2013)

Is steaming with a clothes steamer possible?


----------



## karenjoe (May 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I will be steaming tomorrow for 30 mins to a hour with souped up (Oils, Glycerin, Agave Nectar and Honey Quat ) NG Marshmallow root, slippery elm and cinnamon DC.
> 
> @karenjoe I had a steamer but broke it . So now I just use a wet turban twist under a silver conditioning cap and use heat from a soft bonnet dryer. Its works just fine and doesn't cost me 100+ dollars. I will say though that I got instant results under a steamer......10 to 15 minutes was all I needed. Now I have to steam for at least 30 minutes, thats the only real drawback.


 
I have an old school heat cap which take about 30 min or more too


----------



## karenjoe (May 9, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @karenjoe, I have a steamer and a steam cap (electric and microwaveable). However, I prefer the steamer to those I use the caps on my daughter so that she can still move around.


 
I may have to break down & buy one.....
I luv the electric cap, its cheaper  it take at least 20 min to melt the conditioners


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2013)

Steaming right no for 30 mins with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint Oil , and Rosemary Oil. My scalp feels so good.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 10, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes with coconut oil + Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask after doing a hardcore protein treatment.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2013)

Will Steam shortly with: Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Angelicus (May 11, 2013)

Didn't steam last week but I will most certainly do so this week with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding. Steaming has been very beneficial to my hair! I haven't relaxed since December and I think steaming my hair is helping me comb through my hair.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

Steamed on Thursday with my Heutiful Steamer and Fiji water (trust me this water is not just good for drinking) on dry hair.  Used SD Chocolate condish on my ends and GSO on my entire head.  Last time I steamed was probably in January.  Planning to make it at least a no-weekly treatment.  FYI... Fiji has silica in it and although I take it in supplement form, using it topically is great as well.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (May 12, 2013)

Steaming today with the last of my cream & coco salted caramel cream brule dc. I'm gonna take a break from store bought DC for a while and go back to my homemade recipes. I went on a buying rampage, and it was fun and all, but I run through jars way too fast. $$$


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 12, 2013)

About to steam with the NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC for 30 mins. to a hour.


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2013)

Hopefully getting out of my lazy hair rut... steamed in AOBC today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2013)

Steaming today with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 mins with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux!


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (May 18, 2013)

Doing a HOT (w/ Vatika Oil) under the steamer for the first time. Also my first time steaming dry hair. Will do an overnight mayo & egg treatment then wake up, rinse, cowash, finger detangle, and style.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 19, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes after misting hair with Aloe Vera Juice and EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

Steamed for 40 mins. today using the last of my NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC . My hair felt amazing! 

Next week, I'll be trying something new......Amazing Botanicals Honey Conditioner, the ingredients are , so hopefully it'll work well under my new steamer. I seriously cannot wait until thursday.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 20, 2013)

I've been MIA for a while, but I am still steaming with Design Essentials Express Conditioner.  This past Friday I hennaed under the steamer for 2 hours and then steamed with conditioner for an hour.  I plan on using the Kimmaytube Leave-in on Wednesday while under the steamer for 30 minutes.  The midweek steam makes a definite difference for my hair.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 20, 2013)

OMG! I'm still waiting for my steamer from LCL and it's been 3 weeks already. 
It's been paid for and everything.
I'm NOT happy.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone ever steamed while wearing a sew-in? I haven't been steaming since I got my install.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

Steaming with Purabody Naturals Choclate Smoothie over a Cup of strong Black Columbian Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

Again: Using Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (May 25, 2013)

Steaming with virgin sunflower oil.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 25, 2013)

Ladies my hair steamer from LCL is still not here! I ordered it about a month ago and got an email stating that the product was shipped on 5/21 but in the box where it says "tracking" there's no number! So I can't even track it.....

Ugh!

Just called FedEx and it won't be here until 5/29!
This is ridiculous. Not sure I want to purchase from them again. A month!!!???


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Ladies my hair steamer from LCL is still not here! I ordered it about a month ago and got an email stating that the product was shipped on 5/21 but in the box where it says "tracking" there's no number! So I can't even track it.....
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> ...


Fine 4s,

That's terrible.  I'm on my second LCL and they have always arrived in about a week.  I wonder if they were backordered or something.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2013)

Steamed today for 30 minutes with EVOO + Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Fine 4s (May 25, 2013)

Nichelle_jb

When I placed the order it didn't say anything about a back order. However the email confirming that my order was received stated that IF the product isn't back ordered, it will ship within one biz day. 
Uhm no one told me it was back ordered!!!!!!!! 
Not until I called about a couple of weeks ago to find out where the heck this product is!

Why are you on your second LCL? What happened to the first one?


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2013)

Fine 4s,

I'm on my second machine because I made the mistake of steaming my Henna treatments.  It worked great for a long time.  My first machine lasted 2 1/2 years.  But even though I only used distilled water and 'cleaned' the machine every month with a water/vinegar mixture it stopped working.  Oh well, you live and learn.  

Let's hope your machine arrives soon.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 25, 2013)

Currently steaming with Sunflower Oil, PBN Chocolate Smoothie and Fiji water; after applying both oil and condish relaxer style.  Planning to steam 2x monthly.  Hair does so well when I do.


----------



## nubiennze (May 26, 2013)

Nichelle_jb said:


> I'm on my second machine because I made the mistake of steaming my Henna treatments.  It worked great for a long time.  My first machine lasted 2 1/2 years.  But even though I only used distilled water and 'cleaned' the machine every month with a water/vinegar mixture it stopped working.  Oh well, you live and learn.



Oh no...my hair loves this. I guess I'll have to stick to the steam room and deal with hopping in and out of the shower. Kinda defeats the whole purpose of having bought a standalone steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Will Steam: in a bit with Purabody Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## Fine 4s (May 29, 2013)

My steamer is heeeeeeeeeeere!

Can't wait to use it this weekend.


----------



## footsie (May 30, 2013)

Late, but wanting to join. My steamer is floating around somewhere in FedEx's delivery service. For whatever reason, my tracking is not updating. As soon as my steamer arrives, I'll be jumping right in.

1. How often you will steam? 1-2 times per week (starting at 1 time)
2. What method are you using to steam? Standup steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Coconut oil or deep conditioner (still trying to figure it out)


----------



## Kim0105 (May 30, 2013)

I can finally join in on this as my steamer is finally here.  I'll be steaming 2 times per week with oils and deep conditioner.  Can't wait to see what this does for my hair as I get far into my stretch. I am planning on stretching for 21 weeks - now 1.5 weeks post right now. Will be steaming tomorrow after the gym with a Naturelle Grow deep conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 31, 2013)

Finally sitting under my steamer for 30 minutes with Bee Mine BEE-u-ti-ful, a little Rosemary, and a little Peppermint oil. Enjoying the feeling I get from this combination. Heavenly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Steaming tonight with:  Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends over Espresso Coffee


----------



## Kim0105 (May 31, 2013)

Steamed today with Naturelle Grow Mango and Coconut deep conditioner over coffee. Gonna rinse and detangle with Aubrey HSR and black seed oil.  Will tshirt dry, use Silk Dreams Wheat Germ leave in and air dry.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 31, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 20 minutes using EVOO + She Scent It Okra Reconstructor with Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Conditioner on top.

Fine 4s, I'm so glad your steamer finally arrived.  Hope you have a good experience this weekend.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nix08 (May 31, 2013)

Steamed with Millcreek keratin and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## footsie (May 31, 2013)

Can't steam this weekend since my steamer won't be here until Monday 

Question for you steaming experts.  Do you wash (shampoo or cowash) before or after you steam your hair?  Trying to figure out where it should go in my routine.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm loving it!
But I'm still under, I hope I notice a difference after *gulp*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2013)

@footsie

My Personal Routine is: 
Cowash 
Rinse
Apply Quick Reconstructor or Protein Rx
Rinse
Steam/Apply DC' over Coffee
Rinse
Apply Leave-In & Dry under dryer


----------



## footsie (Jun 2, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair  Thanks for the info!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

Steaming with:  Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 4, 2013)

Steaming with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 5, 2013)

I steamed for 20 minutes with EVOO + Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner + Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Steaming with MD chamomile & calendula for 30mins.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 7, 2013)

I steamed twice today.  First I steamed my pre-poo using Coconut Oil for 15 minutes.  After washing with Chagrin Valley's Honey Beer & Egg Shampoo Bar, I steamed for another 30 minutes with EVOO + Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## footsie (Jun 8, 2013)

Sitting under the steamer. Ugh. It's really uncomfortable. And I'm feeling the very back of my hair and it feels dry. I have the I have a floor style (like at the salons) steamer. Is this what everyone else experiences (dry at the back)?


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Jun 8, 2013)

Steamed with my homemade banana hair masque.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

Steaming right now w/ Claudies Hair Tea Spritz topped w/ NG Orange and Hibiscus DC


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 9, 2013)

Steamed today for 30 mins with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Jun 9, 2013)

footsie said:


> Sitting under the steamer. Ugh. It's really uncomfortable. And I'm feeling the very back of my hair and it feels dry. I have the I have a floor style (like at the salons) steamer. Is this what everyone else experiences (dry at the back)?



Yes my hair is usually always dry in the back during the steaming process.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## footsie (Jun 11, 2013)

Incrediblehairgirl Thanks!  I was hoping that I had done something wrong and needed to adjust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to steam this weekend because I have been running around preparing for Father's day and did not have time. I will resume my steaming regime next week. 

Happy steaming!


----------



## footsie (Jun 17, 2013)

I put coconut oil over my twists last night (slept with in under a shower cap) and now I have my heating bonnet on for the next few minutes. Will co-wash and then steam for 60 mins then retwist. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2013)

footsie

My Hair is not dry in the back, it is saturated with steam all over.  

Is the hood adjusted comfortably and are you pinning your hair up, and making sure all of it is underneath the Hood?


----------



## cynd (Jun 17, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge for the next session. I ordered a steamer this weekend and it should arrive later this week. I'm so excited!

How often you will steam: Once a week in the beginning
What method are you using to steam: Standing steamer
What products will you steam with: Various oils, masques and DCs


----------



## footsie (Jun 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks!  I'll see if I can do some adjustments.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Steamed on Thursday with my Heutiful Steamer and Fiji water (trust me this water is not just good for drinking) on dry hair. Used SD Chocolate condish on my ends and GSO on my entire head. Last time I steamed was probably in January. Planning to make it at least a no-weekly treatment. FYI... Fiji has silica in it and although I take it in supplement form, using it topically is great as well.


 


DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Currently steaming with Sunflower Oil, PBN Chocolate Smoothie and Fiji water; after applying both oil and condish relaxer style. Planning to steam 2x monthly. Hair does so well when I do.


 
Been steaming pretty frequently since coming back to my senses. On average, every 1.5 weeks; which is good considering I went from not steaming at all for about 3 months.

Today I will steam, with Fiji water of course, with HTGE (haven't touched this stuff since like October/November) on my scalp, GSO and NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask on my strands, and JBCO on my ends. This weekend was full of salt and chlorine water. Need to infuse some moisture and give my hair a spa treatment.  Of course a much needed clarification will follow.

Will attempt to steam consistently every week regardless of my lazy nature. I have to do better to make full APL by end of summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

Steaming right this minute with:  Columbian Coffee under Naturelle Grow's Sippery Elm, Burdock Root & Cinnamon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2013)

Omg I haven't steamed in 4 ever....  :-( mt butt has been too lazy to get my steamer out...going to have to start back steaming soon.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2013)

Steaming right now with claudie s  deep moisturizing conditioner. Everytime i am under the steamer, i make a promise to myself to do this more often, lol. Last time was at least over a month ago.


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omg I haven't steamed in 4 ever....  :-( mt butt has been too lazy to get my steamer out...going to have to start back steaming soon.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



Girl i don't even put it away to remind me to do it. It is sitting right on the dining room table, connected, ready to use. And i still am too lazy to use it. I get spoiled with my heat therapy wrap.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 18, 2013)

ronie

Thats why I opted for a standing steamer. If I had a secura or heutiful I probably would never steam lol.


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie
> 
> Thats why I opted for a standing steamer. If I had a secura or *heutifu*l I probably would never steam lol.



Exactly
I got this since february, and i maybe used 4 times. I might just give this to my sister and  that DH get me a standing one just because . My birthday is gone, and there s no holiday before x-mas.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

Steaming in Dc with tea and aowc on my ng and aoin on the length of my hair with cedarwood oil on my ends.


----------



## cynd (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay! My steamer just arrived! I'm so excited! DH was home when it was delivered  and I got the 3rd degree but I don't care. It just means I'll have to use it regularly to keep him from complaining.

Question: @IDareT'sHair, Nix08 or anybody

I plan to do a TU today. Is it okay to do a moisturizing DC with steam immediately after I neutralize or should I wait a few days? Thanks!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 20, 2013)

cynd

LOL...everytime my DH talks about my purchases w/my or our/his money that Kelly Price song comes to mind, "your not my Daddy, your my man- and I think it's time you understand..."  

...but on the same token I do ask/tell him what is benefical for him to do like a "momma" ex: "don't leave your clothes near the door" or "blah, blah you should do it this way"    hey when your a momma of some young ones it's hard to turn that switch off, I do have to catch myself sometimes in the office when talking to clients and my bosserplexed


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the effects of steaming but I STILL hate sitting under the steamer.  I need to start using mine again.


----------



## cynd (Jun 20, 2013)

MizzBFly, 

Yep.  Even if DH doesn't say anything he gives me the evil eye and just shakes his head when something hair-related is delivered.  At this point he has to know that he's fighting a losing battle, but hey, if he wants to waste his time so be it.  I'm grown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2013)

cynd

Happy Steaming Ms. Lady!  

Yes, I steam my Moisture in after my Mid-Step and Neutralizing.

I usually:
Mid Step Protein RX
Neutralize
Sit with Alter Ego Garlic Platic Cap *sometimes under dryer/sometimes notRinse
Steam with Moisture
Allow to Cool
ACV Rinse
Tea/Leave-In & Dry


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello steamy ladies. I have been using smart water vapor distilled water for my huietiful. I was just reading the bottles, and it says electrolytes added for taste. What you all think? What distilled water brand are you all using? TIA.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 20, 2013)

ronie I purchase the Target brand distilled water for my steamer.


----------



## cynd (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair.   I'll give it a try.


----------



## cynd (Jun 21, 2013)

Just did my first steam with emu and coconut oils.  My hair has NEVER felt like this!  I'm in love with this thing.  It is, hands down, the best less than $100 I've ever spent.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 21, 2013)

Steaming with Mizani Fulfyl, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

Steaming this very minute with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends and Columbian Coffee

@ronie I just buy Kroger brand Distilled Water (local Grocer), or Walgreen etc...as long as it is Distilled.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 22, 2013)

ronie said:


> Hello steamy ladies. I have been using smart water vapor distilled water for my huietiful. I was just reading the bottles, and it says electrolytes added for taste. What you all think? What distilled water brand are you all using? TIA.



ronie I use Fiji water because of the silica!  Consumption and topical benefits!!!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 22, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes using EVOO + Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Currently steaming with GSO, PBN Chocolate Smoothie and of course Fiji Water!!! Second steam this week!  Loving the benefits


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Steamed twice today. First I steamed for 30mins with AVJ and coconut oil (since I wasn't able to prepoo overnight) then after co-cleansing I steamed with NG herbal blend for 30mins.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 23, 2013)

Steaming my hair today. With my DC mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

Steaming with: Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Cinnamon by Naturelle Grow


----------



## cutenss (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been steaming the last couple of weeks.  I had gotten away from it out of laziness, but doing it just this last week, was relaxing


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2013)

Steamed in my dc today.


----------



## ronie (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the response ladies.


----------



## cynd (Jun 26, 2013)

Just steamed with rosemary, thyme, carrot seed and burdock oils on scalp and Mask Balsam Paprika DC treatment.  I must have a short attention span or something because as much as I enjoy the results, I can only steam for 20 minutes so far.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 26, 2013)

Steaming now with Silk Dreams VSMD over coffee.


----------



## cynd (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone steam several times a week? I've steamed 3 times this week (3 days in a row) for 15 or 20 min each. My hair feels stronger, but I'm wondering if I'm overdoing it. TIA.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I used claudie's tea to the scalp, a mix of hydroquench peppermint with olive, hemp, and wheat germ oil. I steamed an hour under a portable dryer with two caps over two hot towels and a shopping bag. My hair is very soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

cynd  In Steam x2 per week.  (Amount of time varies)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

Steamed tonight with:  Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Cinnamon DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

Steaming in my dc of tea/aorm and oils.


----------



## cynd (Jun 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cynd In Steam x2 per week. (Amount of time varies)


 
Thanks for the response. I'm sure the newness will wear off soon, until then I'll keep it to 2/week or less.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

@cynd

I've been doing it since early 2009 and the _newness_ hasn't worn off yet.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I used claudie's tea to the scalp, a mix of *hydroquench peppermint* with olive, hemp, and wheat germ oil. I steamed an hour under a portable dryer with two caps over two hot towels and a shopping bag. My hair is very soft.


 
felic1

How is this?


----------



## cynd (Jun 29, 2013)

That's good t o know IDareT'sHair.  I hope this steamer breaks my pattern and that I continue to love/use it too.  I have it permanently set up in my office under a chair. Since I'm in the office most of the day it calls my name, which is good because before I got it I could only hear the refrigerator and junk food calling my name.  The down side of working from home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

cynd said:


> *That's good t o know.* I hope this steamer breaks my pattern and that* I continue to love/use it too. *I have it permanently set up in my office under a chair. *Since I'm in the office most of the day it calls my name,* which is good because before I got it I could only hear the refrigerator and junk food calling my name. The down side of working from home.


 
cynd

Girl...I can wait for Tuedays/Fridays Steaming  =


----------



## felic1 (Jun 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair...Hi Sis! The mix went really well. I used my ceramide oils and wanted to use up the Hydroquench. My hair is benefitting from cowashing and 2 deep conditioning sessions with heat per week. I use a hot towel on my wet and conditioned hair, then a plastic baggie and repeat it. My upright steamer is at home and I am at my mother's with the portable bonnet style dryer. It steams well. The burdock root  from NG and ceramide oil combination was simple divine! I did not want to come out of the treatment !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

@felic1

I have a Jar of HQ's Peppermint that I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 29, 2013)

Steamed with coconut oil +Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner for 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nichelle_jb said:


> Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner



Had to look this one up.  Is it heavy and greasy Nichelle_jb?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

@Nichelle_jb

I'd also like a Review  I have x2 Jars, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82
IDareT'sHair

I liked it but didn't love it.  I'm actually trying to use up several conditioners that just didn't find a place on my 'Holy Grail' list.  I wouldn't say that it was greasy.  It had a nice light fragrance and left my hair soft.  It didn't melt the tangles out of my hair like my favorite deep conditioners.  The consistency was similar to Marie Dean's Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner (if you've tried that one).  Marie Dean's is another conditioner that I liked but didn't love.  Would I re-purchase?  Maybe, if it was on sell.  Not because the price was high (it was approximately $10 for 8oz before shipping).  I would hesitate to re-purchase because I have so many other products that work better.  Hope this helps a little bit....I'm not a good reviewer.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2013)

Nichelle_jb

Your review was your honest opinion and I thought it was good.

Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Steaming with Bel Nouvo over a Cup of Columbian Coffee

DominicanBrazilian82 I will update you.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nichelle_jb said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I liked it but didn't love it.  I'm actually trying to use up several conditioners that just didn't find a place on my 'Holy Grail' list.  I wouldn't say that it was greasy.  It had a nice light fragrance and left my hair soft.  It didn't melt the tangles out of my hair like my favorite deep conditioners.  The consistency was similar to Marie Dean's Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner (if you've tried that one).  Marie Dean's is another conditioner that I liked but didn't love.  Would I re-purchase?  Maybe, if it was on sell.  Not because the price was high (it was approximately $10 for 8oz before shipping).  I would hesitate to re-purchase because I have so many other products that work better.  Hope this helps a little bit....I'm not a good reviewer.
> ...



Nichelle_jb this was perfect!  Thank you.  The ingredients have me slightly hesitant because its mostly oils.  I don't have super thick hair where I need oil-heavy conditioners.  It sounds yummy.  Just not sure it would be for me.  Thank you Mama!


----------



## cynd (Jul 2, 2013)

Just did my longest (30 min) steam with essential oils on my scalp and Pelo Chino on my hair.  I have more conditioner than the law allows so I'm trying to use some of them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

cynd

Glad you're enjoying it.  I am getting ready to Steam as well.  I find it totally therapeutic.


----------



## cynd (Jul 2, 2013)

I really am @IDareT'sHair. The heat was burning the tops of my ears which made it hard for me to stay under as long as I wanted to, so today I put on a pair of ear muffs that go around the back of your head. I'm sure I looked like a fool, but it worked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

@cynd

I sure you looked fine.  

Some folks have them foam ear things that they give you at the Salon sometimes, but I never looked into getting those. 

Maybe open the vents some at the top. I never have any problems with ears or the top of my head (although I've read it in other posts). 

Maybe I don't have it low enough, but I never get excessive heat.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dh took the kids to the park so I am getting an unplanned steam session in  Millcreek Biotin. .....


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2013)

On Monday I steamed for 45 minutes with AO HSR.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2013)

After spending 5 days in Jamaica my hair needed this treatment. I steamed today for 30 mins with Bee Mine BEE-u-ti-ful DC, 1 tbsp Manuka Honey, a few drops of Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## footsie (Jul 5, 2013)

Steaming in a few mins. Haven't steamed since last Wednesday. Usually get two in during a week, but I was out if town.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Steaming: with Bel Nouvo DC'er over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 7, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## felic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

steamed with NG aloe and burdock with hemp and walnut oil on top of tea mix. Steamed an hour.


----------



## cynd (Jul 8, 2013)

Just finished a quick steam using ORS replenishing under coconut oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

Steamed last night with Claudies Avocado Intense Dc mixed with Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor w/ added Coconut oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, rice bran oil, rosemary essential oil, agave nectar and glycerin


----------



## cynd (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone used steam while wearing a weave? If so, does the steam help to keep your hair underneath the weave moisturized or does it cause problems such as tangling, etc. I'm considering getting a short weave for a few weeks but I don't want to give up steaming.  I've never had a weave before.  Thanks!


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 9, 2013)

My steamer is out for delivery, so ill be joining this challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

Getting ready to Steam with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

Currently pre-poo steaming on dry hair with SSI Banana Brûlée with HQS Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil atop.   Will steam for 20 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 13, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 mins with Mizani Hydrafuse, Mizani Kerafuse, and raw Manuka honey. I forgot to add my Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## blondemane (Jul 14, 2013)

Used my new steamer for the first time yesterday. Prepoo of coconut and olive oil with some honey for 20 mins. Steamer with Curl Junkie Repair Me! Conditioner for 35 mins


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 14, 2013)

blondemane I hope you enjoyed your first steam experience. 

I steamed for 30 minutes using extra virgin olive oil plus Hairveda Sitrinillah deep conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## cynd (Jul 16, 2013)

Quick, 15 min, steam w/EVCO.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2013)

Steaming right now with Mizani Moisturefuse, Manuka Raw Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil. It feels good to be steaming again. I missed a few weeks due to vacation and a busy schedule.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

My Steamer Died. 

I had it since late 2008, early 2009.

I replaced it.  Same Model.  

It was suppose to be delivered via Fed-Ex yesterday, and was slated out for Delivery...and ended up back at Fed-Ex due to an 'incomplete address' so now it's due to arrive on Monday.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been steaming once a week for over a year now and my hair has thanked me for it.  I'm low porosity so steaming is an awesome way to open those cuticles to allow all the goodness in.  


1. How often you will steam? Once a week with DC and once a week on dry hair with a sulfur growth oil mix. 

 2. What method are you using to steam? My LCL Pro standing steamer. 

3. What products will you steam with? Whatever DC i'm using at the time along with my add in's: olive oil, sesame oil Roux porosity control and Qhemet Biologics Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.  
Once a week I steam on dry hair, I use NJOY's growth serum on my scalp, nothing else.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

*Here's something I found to be interesting from LCL Beauty*:

_"Steaming provides a nourishing, hydrating treatment for dry or damaged hair, enabling follicles to undergo an intense process, restoring moisture, strength and a soft luxuriousness._

_Steam treatments are great for all hair types to ensure deep penetration of color, conditioners, and oils. Particularly dry hair can benefit up to twice a week from Deep steam conditioning treatments."_


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 20, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 20 minutes using Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner with a light misting of EVOO.  

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nichelle_jb said:


> I steamed yesterday for 20 minutes using Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner with a light misting of EVOO.
> 
> Nichelle_jb



Nichelle_jb I can wait to receive this DC!!! It's on it's way.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Will be steaming with something good -- thinking HV SitriNillah. Been holding on to my current jar for dear life but since I have another on the way...let the games begin.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2013)

Im gonna break out my steamer after about 1 month. I've just gotten lazy.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 21, 2013)

divachyk

Hairveda Sitrinillah is one of my favorites.  I understand holding onto a jar until another comes in.  Probably one of the reasons I stock up and purchase 4 or 5 at a time.  When I open up my last jar, I immediately re-purchase.


DominicanBrazilian82
I hope you like HV Sitrinillah.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

I want in for sessions 3 and 4. I just found out how to do a homemade steam treatment after being on this forum for two years!! I don't know how that happened ! 

1. I plan to steam twice per week for 30 minutes.

2. I'll be doing kitchen style with plastic caps, hot turban hair wrap , and my hood dryer.

3. I'll be using SSI conditioners, Claudie's Revitalizer conditioners, and Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair Masque over tea rinses.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Currently steaming my overnight prepoo... HQS Coconut Lime Oil and SSI Avocado.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr yesterday with DB pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2013)

Steamed yesterday with: MyHoneyChild's Olive You over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## felic1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Steamed with DB pumpkin AOHSR with wheat germ oil over a cup of Jamaican blue mountain coffee. Yea!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

Steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and a tea rinse.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Steamed with NG Aloe and Avocado, WGO and herbal mix. Yum!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Steaming today for 1 hr with MD olive wheat berry on top of my ceramide oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

MHC Olive You


----------



## cynd (Jul 26, 2013)

Quick steam with emu and EVCO.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 26, 2013)

cynd said:


> Quick steam with emu and EVCO.



I need to try steaming with some emu.  Does this oils expire, I've had it for two years.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2013)

Just steamed this morning for 30 mins with Salerm Wheat Germ. Needed some moisture after my protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

Steaming: with Mr. Bel Nouvo's DC'er JBCO & Haitian CO.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone sit under their steamer with no products on as a mid week treat?
As I sit here with HSR, I'm thinking that might work. No prods just a good steam to infuse moisture and maybe seal with an oil or butter after. Hmmmm....


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 31, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Does anyone sit under their steamer with no products on as a mid week treat?
> As I sit here with HSR, I'm thinking that might work. No prods just a good steam to infuse moisture and maybe seal with an oil or butter after. Hmmmm....



Fine 4s Do you mean to shampoo, rinse and then sit under the steamer?  OR steam without washing on "dirty" hair?  If its the later, I've tried that but I can't say if I liked it or not but there has to be some good in it.  It's probably the GHE method but on steroids.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 2, 2013)

I steamed with Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner + Avocado Oil for 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with MD hemp & aloe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2013)

Steamed with the last of my MyHoneyChile Olive You.  I have another jar.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Steamed yesterday with SD Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 minutes using Bee Mine Beeutiful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## blondemane (Aug 4, 2013)

Steaming now with AOGBP on dry hair with avocado oil on top


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally pulled my steamer out of hiding in all the junk in our laundry room. It was waaay in the back behind junk we put out for bulk brush pick up. Didn't want to move nothing to dig it out b4 and I think hubby put it back there lol. Now all the junk is out on the pile and I have my steamer back. Will get back to steaming once a week.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Steaming with: Bel Nouvo's Jamaican Black & Haitian Black CO DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 8, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with the pomade shop coffee conditioner.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 8, 2013)

I steamed for twenty minutes with Nairobi Humect-Sil, EVOO, Sesame oil, QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm and Roux Porosity Control Conditioner.  My fail proof concoction.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 9, 2013)

After a protein treatment, I steamed with coconut oil + karen body beautiful luscious locks mask for approximately 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

A Cup of Columbian Coffee under: Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally pulled my steamer out of hiding in all the junk in our laundry room. It was waaay in the back behind junk we put out for bulk brush pick up. Didn't want to move nothing to dig it out b4 and I think hubby put it back there lol. Now all the junk is out on the pile and I have my steamer back. Will get back to steaming once a week.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 10, 2013)

Steamed tonight for 0 mins with MIzani Moisturefuse, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and rosemary oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2013)

Steaming today with NJoys oil applied to scalp and coconut lime oil as a prepoo and HQ Slip dc

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Aug 13, 2013)

Steamed with lekair cholesterol


----------



## cynd (Aug 13, 2013)

30 minute steam with rosemary, tea tree and emu oil on scalp and EVCO/JBCO/EVOO mix on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

Steaming with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

Nix08

Here is the Correct Steaming Challenge Thread


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks Girl Well that's probably why my steamer died...I haven't used it in a while

ETA: I was using the app and clearly pulled up the wrong thread


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 15, 2013)

Still steaming with Design Essentials Express condish.  Will steam twice this week since I applied henna to my roots on Monday evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2013)

Nix08

I was like...What The What???


----------



## cynd (Aug 15, 2013)

I think I may have done too much with the tea tree and rosemary oil the other day. 2 days later my scalp in my crown has tiny bumps/lumps and is sore/itchy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

cynd

That Rosemary Ain't No Joke.  Proceed with Caution.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Steaming with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry Deep Conditioner over Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 16, 2013)

Dc'ing tonight for 30 mins with steam using Bee Mine Beeutiful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## cynd (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cynd
> 
> That Rosemary Ain't No Joke. Proceed with Caution.


 

I will from now on IDareT'sHair, and thanks for IDing rosemary as the culprit.  It was the first time I've ever used tea tree oil so I was pointing my finger at that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Will steam tomorrow with SD avocado.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

cynd

Gurl.....it tore me up before too.:heated:


----------



## cynd (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Sorry to hear that. I've used it before but never as concentrated and had no idea. Lesson definitely learned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Tuesday: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry Deep Conditioner under a cup of Columbian Coffee

Friday: Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

Steamed in my dc of aowc, aoin and a shea butter/rice bran oil based treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

So jealous of you all. I skipped my steaming session this week since I was getting a relier but I will be back on my game next week. Happy steaming!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2013)

Under the steamer right now with my prepoo - vatika oil + pumpkin seed oil 
 Have one more steamin' session to go today. Prepping my hair for braids on monday.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Last night I did my deep conditioner steaming session with AE Garlic Hot Oil with wheat germ oil, hemp seed oil, almond oil, my essential oil blend and 2 tbsp. of my marie dean shea butter remix for 55 minutes.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Steamed with cream and coco cream Brule deep conditioner last night.


----------



## cynd (Aug 26, 2013)

Just finished steaming for 20 minutes with emu oil on scalp and AOHSR on length.


----------



## cynd (Aug 27, 2013)

Steamed again today.  It's the first time I've done 2 days in a row and also the first time I've steamed AFTER washing.  All the conditioner soaked in and I'm really tempted to leave it in and not rinse my hair.  How bad would that be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2013)

Steaming with: A Cup of Skrong Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Steaming this afternoon:
30 minutes Alter Ego Garlic Mask
30 minutes Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

Just finished steam ing for 30 minutes after my henna treatment with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful (it was almost gone) and Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Peppermint oil and Rosemary oil. 

Happy steaming!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 31, 2013)

I steamed after a Henna treatment also.  I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus MyHoneychild Molasses Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with NG mango and coconut water.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes today. ..reminder to self: treatment 2 on my steamer gets pretty hot.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a few minutes to myself so... Ikea streaming again with tea and aobc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Steaming with: A Cup of Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2013)

Will steam tonight with Giovanni 50/50 for 20 minutes

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Sep 4, 2013)

20 min steam with bhringraj oil on scalp and hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Steaming in Mustard oil on my scalp and a homemade fenugreek paste on my length.


Omg this stupid phone! !!  Thanks IDareT'sHair..good looking out girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08

Um...You might want to revise/edit your post??????


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> Um...You might want to revise/edit your post??????



I would love to know what auto-correct said now, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I would love to know what auto-correct said now, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle lets just say that I did NOT put mustard oil there


----------



## KiWiStyle (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle lets just say that I did NOT put mustard oil there



LOL, I love AC bloopers!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Currently steaming!!!! Been about a month since I pulled this bad boy out.  Anywho... Steaming HQS Strawberry Coconut Lime Oil for 20 minutes.  Oh how I need this!


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 6, 2013)

Subbing...my new steamer arrived yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

Steaming with: Natures Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with BASK vanilla whiskey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Curly you saw where b.a.s.k. has 10%? Imma wait & see what they do BF. 

I want another Whiskey Vanilla and maybe another YAM.

*i.just.can't.do.10.%*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair No I didn't. 10% isn't enough I'll wait for BF too.

I tried the ceramoist today and I really like it. It's very moisturizing and non greasy. Did you get one?


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 7, 2013)

Steaming with: .5 cup Mizani Kerafuse and .5 cup of Mizani Hydrafuse, 1 tbsp Manuka Honey, a few drops of Peppermint and Rosemary oil


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 8, 2013)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Shescentit Okra Reconstructor plus Karen's body beautiful luscious locks mask

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

Will do what I call a dry steam. .. I've oiled my scalp and last 4" if hair and will steam after. Then moisturize and seal.


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

Steaming with Design Essentials Express conditioner and olive oil for 1 hour.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Dcing under steamer for 40 minutes with BASK whisky dc,  shea moisture restorative con, some raw honey and some ayurvedic powders.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

Steaming with: A Cup of Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 13, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Steaming with: Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Steaming for 1hr with the pomade shop coffee DC


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 14, 2013)

Steamed for 30 mins with Mizani Moisturefuse, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil over Coffee.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 15, 2013)

Steamed for 1 hour with the Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot DC and GSO


----------



## cynd (Sep 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

To be clear, when you say you DC over coffee does that mean you literally brew coffee, pour it over your head (warm?) absorb any excess (dripping) then put whatever on your length or do you mix brewed coffee with your conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

@cynd

I brew the Coffee either the night before or the a.m. before I leave for work. 

I pour it over and then slap the DC'er on top of it. 

Usually the Conditioner is so thick there is no issues with dripping.

And then steam. So, it's basically Room Temperature.


----------



## cynd (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair, I just read an article on the benefits of using coffee and think I'll give it a try when I steam tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

cynd

I think you will enjoy rinsing with Coffee & adding a DC'er on top and Steaming.


----------



## cynd (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't wait IDareT'sHair.  I read about the study published in the Journal of Dermatology that concluded using coffee increases growth by 46%.  That's crazy if true.  Have you noticed measurable growth since you started using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

@cynd 

I've noticed my hair has become a lot healthier doing the Coffee Rinses. I was primarily using it to help Block DHT. 

My crown was incredibly weak and would snap all the way down to the NG. 

Years of heat abuse, color, overlapping relaxers, leaving it in too long etc.....(all Salon induced)

I've been pleased with the strength, shine and possible growth from doing regular Coffee Rinses.

My Crown and overall health of my Hair has greatly improved.

46% That's great news! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## cynd (Sep 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I have crown issues too so I hope I'll experience results.  Thanks again.


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Sep 16, 2013)

Steamed with Nothing But Hair Mask.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dry steam today after a scalp massage with almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Steamed this evening with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er over Organic Coconut Water.

I did a Coconut Water Rinse instead of a Coffee Rinse and put the DC'er on top & Steamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC'er in Ynobe Shop's Green Tea & Moringa. *just Henna'ed*

May either Steam in more Ynobe Green Tea in the a.m. OR....Rinse & Steam with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er. (And Coconut Water)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

Ended up Steaming in Afroveda's Ashlii Amala over Coconut Water.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 21, 2013)

Steaming right now for 30 minutes using Kanechom Ceramides on one side  and on the other side I mixed the Kanechim Cermides with Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 22, 2013)

Steamed on dry hair after lightly misting with extra virgin olive oil.  Approximately 20 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Steamed with my very last scoop of Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovely steam session with millcreek biotin and my homemade fenugreek paste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Steaming: 30 minutes with Alter Ego's Garlic & 30 minutes with Ynobe Shop's Green Tea & Moringa.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 28, 2013)

Early morning steam treatment using Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil over Big Bold Coffee. I love the way my scalp tingles from Peppermint and Rosemary oil.

Happy steaming!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2013)

Doing a steamed dc with Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with Ynobe amla and nettle DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2013)

Will Steam with: Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle DC'er over a cup of Columbian Supreme Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Steamed dc of tea/fenugreek paste/aowc.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 29, 2013)

I steamed yesterday after a Henna treatment.  I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil + Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2013)

Steamed with Ynobe Shop's Nettle & Amala DC'er


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

Steamed for 15 minutes with HH sticky honey hash con

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Oct 5, 2013)

20 min steam with Dabur Black Seed Oil mask and mixture of mustard oil, JBCO, rosemary on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

Steaming with Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle DC'er over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2013)

Steaming right now with Mizani Fulfyl, Manuka Honey, Pepperment and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 5, 2013)

Steamed for 25 minutes with Avocado Oil plus Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Steaming with: Ynobe's Green Tea & Moringa over a Cup of Columbian Supreme Coffee


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 9, 2013)

Steamed for 1 hour on Monday after washing out henna that I had left on the entire night.  I am steaming now with Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner.  I have never used it before and am curious to see how it works as a leave-in as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

Steaming with the rest of a bottle of Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry with maybe some Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water on top.

The AV is down to the last corner.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 12, 2013)

My steamer died! It was the salons r us one, can somebody recommend one?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2013)

Steamed today with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and rosemary oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

kinchen 

Mine (SRU) died too this year.  I had it since 2008.  I did not hesitate to replace it with another one (same Model). 

I had the ProSeries 1037-A (the one with Distilled Water).  I didn't 'fret' because I had it for 5 yrs and used faithfully x2 per week.  

Do I wish it woulda' lasted longer.....yeah....but I can't be without my steam.  While I was waiting on it to ship, I was using my Heat Cap.

Although I liked it, I couldn't dream of having that as my only DC'ing tool.  Or even the dryer.  So I had to cough up the Cash & get a new one.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> kinchen
> 
> Mine (SRU) died too this year.  I had it since 2008.  I did not hesitate to replace it with another one (same Model).
> 
> ...



Thanks, I am going to get this model. I just hate replacing stuff, but I do think its worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2013)

@kinchen

I had a 10% Discount. Can't recall the Code. Lemme see if I can find it.

ETA: AuNaturale


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kinchen
> 
> I had a 10% Discount. Can't recall the Code. Lemme see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA: AuNaturale



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 14, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

Steamed with: Ynobe Shop's Green Tea & Moringa DC'er.


----------



## cynd (Oct 17, 2013)

Just did a 20 minute steam w/jojoba, rosemary and red thyme eo on scalp. Life has been crazy lately and I needed this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello Steamer Ladies -- my only experience w/ "steaming" thus far has been incidental when I cover hair with conditioner and a baggy in shower or in the steam room at my old (RIP) gym. I think I'm about to join the Caruso Steam Roller bandwagon. (Have my first set in as I am typing this thanks to the ladies who provided great instructions in reply to my thread.)  Anyway, I was wondering .*.. have any of you incorporated the Caruso Steam Rollers into your "steam-regime"?* It seems logical but as we all know, logical doesn't always yield the best results.  Interested in hearing your thoughts.

(At the very least, I think I'm gonna try and do  lil' aromatherapy with this -- I can't see a reason not to add a drop or two of sandalwood or jasmine oil to the Caruso and start each day on a calmer/more inspired note.)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2013)

Steaming right now with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum Moisturizing DC. This stuff is some kinda good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

rawsilk  Be Careful. 

 Someone was adding 'stuff' to their Water Reservoir on their Steamer and burnt out the unit.  So, just a word of caution.

Rozlewis It is really good isn't it?  I can't wait to try the one I have from The Pomade Shop.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I have both of the Coffee Conditioners too but I have not used the Pomade Shop one as a DC yet. I may have to do that next week. Even better I may use on one side of my head and other on the other to do a comparison. Let me know your thoughts when you use The Pomade shop Coffee Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Rozlewis

I certainly will. 

It's getting really good reviews in U1B1 from Ladies that have used both MD & TPS.


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 19, 2013)

I really want to get a steamer!

http://www.youtube.com/bootyfurl


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 19, 2013)

kinchen said:


> My steamer died! It was the salons r us one, can somebody recommend one?


 I purchased mine from lclbeauty.com about a year ago. I just ordered my sister on this past Thursday for $89 free shipping. I hope this helps


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to steam some time this week.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

Steaming now with Moisture Balancing Conditioner.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 20, 2013)

Steamed for 30 minutes after lightly misting hair with Avocado Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## cynd (Oct 21, 2013)

10 minute steam with rosemary and thyme essential oils on my scalp before a 30 minute mustard mask under a conditioning cap.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Saturday I steamed with Ynobe shop amla and nettle DC for 1hr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

Steamed last night with: Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner


----------



## Nova (Oct 26, 2013)

Since steaming on a consistent basis, what results have you gotten?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2013)

Just steamed for 30 mins with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2013)

Nova said:


> Since steaming on a consistent basis, what results have you gotten?



Nova, my hair is typically very dry and thick which can appear unhealthy. Since steaming on a regular basis my hair stays moisturized longer, is very soft, has a brilliant shine, and just overall looks healthier. I also think the steaming has helped to combat shedding specifically around season changes. I have been steaming now for over a year.


----------



## cynd (Oct 26, 2013)

double post


----------



## cynd (Oct 26, 2013)

Very quick 15 min steam with rosemary and thyme in sesame oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 26, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes with Avocado Oil + Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nova (Oct 27, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Nova, my hair is typically very dry and thick which can appear unhealthy. Since steaming on a regular basis my hair stays moisturized longer, is very soft, has a brilliant shine, and just overall looks healthier. I also think the steaming has helped to combat shedding specifically around season changes. I have been steaming now for over a year.




Thanks for the info.  Your hair in your siggy looks so thick and healthy, and I love your hair color.  I have a steamer I've only used once since I purchased it (last year!)  I'm ashamed to say.  I will be using it on a bi-weekly basis beginning this week.  My hair is screaming for moisture.  Plus, Lord knows I need all the arsenal I can get my hands on to fight this shedding.   Once again, thanks for sharing and your encouragement!


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 27, 2013)

Nova, I understand but once you start using the steamer and seeing the difference in your hair you will be mad you waited so long. It seems like a hassle but while I am sitting under my steamer I usually post in the forum, respond to e-mails, read a book, shop on-line, etc. and the time goes by so fast. Let me know your results once you start steaming. Also, thanks for the compliments about my hair. The color is a result of monthly henna gloss treatments. Good luck and happy steaming to you!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2013)

Steamed in my dc earlier for 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Steamed Tonight with: Claudie's Renew Protein


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 29, 2013)

I want a steamer! I want something to help soften my packed in NG


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

Steaming right now with The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC on one side and Marie Dean's Coffee DC on the other side. I also shampooed with The Pomade Shop's Coffee shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Steaming in a minute with: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Deep Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Steaming with LACE brahmi for 1 hr.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl, I purchased that from LACE naturals at the last sale and have not used it yet. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 2, 2013)

Steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Hairveda Sitrinillah deep conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Steaming with LACE brahmi for 1 hr.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

How is this? I have x2 (need to try)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair It's very moisturizing. It goes on smooth and absorbs very well into the hair even before steaming. The only negative for me was the fragrance; it was a bit strong and made me nauseous. The fragrance smelled like musk or something more masculine I really didn't care for it. In the jar it wasn't too bad but on my hair  I wish I could pick a different fragrance I may contact them about that because I really like how it performed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 8, 2013)

Just steamed with Elucence Moisture Balance conditioner for 45 mins.  Will use the conditioner as the base for the Kimmaytube leave in.  I plan on doing a rollerset with heat for 30 minutes and to airdry for the rest of the day.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @Nova, I understand but once you start using the steamer and seeing the difference in your hair you will be mad you waited so long. It seems like a hassle but while I am sitting under my steamer I usually post in the forum, respond to e-mails, read a book, shop on-line, etc. and the time goes by so fast. Let me know your results once you start steaming. Also, thanks for the compliments about my hair. The color is a result of monthly henna gloss treatments. Good luck and happy steaming to you!


 
To add to Rozlewis post, while sitting under the steamer, I'm reminding of the time I spent in my cousin's salon years ago.  I don't know how many textbooks, work manuals and paperbacks I finished while under the dryer.  

I use my time under the steamer the same way.  I always plan to do just 15-20 mins, but stay under longer just because it's an enjoyable quiet time and it helps my hair so much with moisture.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 8, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

Steamed this morning with: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

Steamed earlier with Salerm 2, Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and Rosemary oil for 30 mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dc'ing with ayurvedic oils on my scalp,  biolage-matrix aqua immersion dc, and a Shea/rice bran oil blend I'm my hair with high steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with TPS coffee DC.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Steamed with coconut oil and bioinfusions critical care masque then
steamed with SM deep treatment masque over hemp seed oil on my length. acv then tea rinse forgot my coffee this evening....


----------



## cynd (Nov 12, 2013)

Quick steam with eucalyptus and peppermint oils on scalp and burdock root oil on length. Felt like I was in Goodtinglescity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Haven't decided?

May either Steam with Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Treatment OR..... Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water.  

I am very close to finishing both of these up. *can't decide*


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Nov 12, 2013)

I steamed today!  (I know ya'll are like "Where did she come from?" LOL)  For the first time in a long time.  I was soooo loving it. I do it in the steam room at the local Y.  Today I steamed with Lustrasilk Hydrate Therapy Deep Conditioner and Ojon Restorative Treatment Plus.  I have GOT to find a way to reintroduce steaming to my weekly or at least bi-weekly schedule.  I usually leave in the treatment overnight and wash it out with a conditioning cleanser in the a.m. then style.  Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Haven't decided?
> 
> *May either Steam with Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Treatment OR..... Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water. *
> 
> I am very close to finishing both of these up. *can't decide*


 

Ended up using: Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa Vanilla DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2013)

Steaming for 30 mins with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Steamed with: Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 16, 2013)

Steamed in my DC for 20 minutes.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 18, 2013)

Steamed yesterday for 30 minutes after misting hair with EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

Steaming with Jessicurl DT mixed with KeraVeda coffee oil and jojoba oil. 

Following EnExitStageLeft method, using a wet turbie twist with a conditioning cap over top.. Sitting under the dryer for 1 hour.. Thank you EnExitStageLeft, I have a dryer but no steamer and this method really works. Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Nov 19, 2013)

20 min steam with mustard oil on my hair and a mixture of essential oils on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Steaming in a minute with Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

Steaming with:
Alter Ego's Garlic DC'er and Claudie's Protein Rx (20 or 30 minutes with each one)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 23, 2013)

Steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor plus Hairveda Sitrinillah on top.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2013)

Steamed today with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Steaming: Claudie's Protein Renew Rx


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

Steaming right now with with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful (had a little left) and with Hairveda's Sitrinilla, Manuka Honey, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.

Happy Hair Steamers - I hope you were able to reap the benefits of steaming all year long. I will begin a new thread for 2014 about mid0December and I will look forward to finishing this year with you and beginning fresh in the New Year.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

Steamed for 1 hour with Jessicurl DT mixed with KV coffee oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 3, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes using EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

Steamed with:

Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa & Vanilla DC'er


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 6, 2013)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Kera Vera's Fenugreek Oil plus My Honeychild Molasses Deep Conditioner.  (This was my first time trying Kera Vera Fenugreek Oil but I figured the maple syrup smell would go well with the molasses in the conditioner) 

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Nichelle_jb

Please leave me a quick review on the MHC Molasses DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Will Steam with Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla DC'er over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nichelle_jb
> 
> Please leave me a quick review on the MHC Molasses DC'er.


IDareT'sHair,

The Molasses Deep Conditioner by MyHoneychild is one of my favorites.  You do need to like the smell of molasses because it's rather strong.  It's on the expensive side, I just purchased a 16 oz for $25.  The consistency is kind of runny.  This conditioner makes my hair feel very moisturized.  In fact, because of this conditioner, I sometime add molasses to 'regular' conditioners to make them more moisturizing.  When I first purchased from My Honeychild I tried three different DCs:  the Molasses one, Olive You and Honey Hair mask.  I liked all three but the Molasses one beat out the other two by a nose (so to speak).  I'm natural but the little blurb below the name says that its 'Ideal for Relaxed, Color-Treated & Heat-Traumatized Hair'.  

The ingredients are good:  Distilled water, unsulphured molasses, castor oil, panthenol, cocoa butter, shea butter, vitamin e, vitamin a, grapefruit seed extract and optiphen

I love the fact that I both know and can pronounce all of the ingredients.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Nichelle_jb

Nice Review.  Thank you.

I've had it in my Stash twice before and Sold it both times before I got a chance to try it.

I'll have to buy it and keep it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

Steaming right now with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil. Feelin good.


----------



## cynd (Dec 8, 2013)

Quick steam with various essential oils on scalp.  Plan to steam in henna tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

Steaming my DC in now that I've had in since last night.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 9, 2013)

cynd said:


> Plan to steam in henna tomorrow for the first time.



cynd,  I use to steam my henna treatments 'all' the time until my steamer died.  I'd only had it about 1 1/2 year so I thought that it died kind of premature.  Even though I faithfully cleaned my steamer using a 50/50 solution of vinegar & distilled water ever month; I'm convinced that fine particles (henna powder) got into the internal workings and shorten the life of my steamer.

Btw, I use to steam the Henna in for approx 1 hour and it gave me the same kind of coverage that I got when I wore a plastic cap for 4 - 6 hours.  Now, as a result of my old steamer's early demise, I'm afraid to steam my henna treatments so I've resorted to doing henna overnight followed by steaming my moisturizing treatments the next morning.   Good Luck with steaming with Henna.  I hope your experience is better than mine. 

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

@Nichelle_jb @cynd

I Agree Nichelle. That's why I Stopped Steaming "Clay". 

I had that ButtersNBars Pink Morrocan Clay DC'er and I was Steaming it in.

Then I noticed the Water Receptical and the Reservoir had a Reddish-Pinkish tint to it and I stopped immediately.

 I will Steam by Moisturizing DC'er in though after Henna.


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the warning @Nichelle_jb. I put the henna on my hair and decided to check email/LHCF before I went under the steamer. I think I'll follow your advice and just use the steamer for my post henna DC. It took me long enough to get this steamer. I don't want to take any chances. Thanks again.


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nichelle_jb @cynd
> 
> I Agree Nichelle. That's why I Stopped Steaming "Clay".
> 
> ...



Thanks @IDareT'sHair. That was close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

cynd

Girrrrl!  I got scared.  

Especially after several folks said they 'thought' Henna messed up their Steamers.

Somebody else was putting EO's in Water Reservoir and their's broke.


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2013)

Using EO's actually crossed my mind too IDareT'sHair.  Guess I'll just stick with what works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

cynd

They were putting the EO's directly into the Water Thingy and messed their's up.

Not putting EO's on their Hair.  But directly into the Steamer.


----------



## cynd (Dec 9, 2013)

^ Yep.  I already use EO's on my scalp when I steam, but I had thought about putting it in the water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

cynd said:


> ^ Yep. I already use EO's on my scalp when I steam, *but I had thought about putting it in the water.*


 
cynd

 Please DON'T Do that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

Steaming tonight with:
Kizuri Beauty's Coconut Crème DC'er over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 11, 2013)

cynd,

I think that you made a wise decision.  Better safe than sorry.  I have a new steamer but I still miss my old one.  I paid more money for it and it was more of a 'professional' quality while my new one is more for 'home' use.  I still love steaming though.  

Steamed tonight for 20 minutes after lightly misting my hair with EVOO.

IDareT'sHair,
Glad you mentioned the EO.  I've been thinking about adding EOs to my steam treatments.  I'll just make sure I don't add it to the water.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 13, 2013)

I mixed LACE Naturals Brahmi Root Hair Masque (Deep Treatment), 1 Tbsp of The Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner, 2 Tbsp of KeraVada Fenugreek oil.. Steaming for 45min.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2013)

Steamed today with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus Oil, and a splash of Roux Porosity Control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> *I mixed LACE Naturals Brahmi Root Hair Masque (Deep Treatment)*, 1 Tbsp of The Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner, 2 Tbsp of KeraVada Fenugreek oil.. Steaming for 45min.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
MayaNatural

 What do you think of this?  And have you tried it w/o mixing it with other stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Steaming right now with: Fleurtzy Hair Rx (discontinued over a Cup of Columbian Coffee)


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 14, 2013)

Hennaed overnight.  Steaming now with Moisturebalance Conditioner.  Plan on steaming for at least one hour.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  What do you think of this?  And have you tried it w/o mixing it with other stuff?



IDareT'sHair I loved this mixture. It made my hair silky soft and detangling was a breeze. I never tried the DT by itself, it was my first time using it.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

MayaNatural

Glad that Combo is working for you.

I have x2 Jars of the Bramhi DC'er (I haven't tried yet) and was wanting another review. 

It gets great reviews from several of the Ladies in U1B1.  

I don't think any of them were/are mixing it though.

Keep me posted if/when you use it alone.

Thank you.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  Glad that Combo is working for you.  I have x2 Jars of the Bramhi DC'er (I haven't tried yet) and was wanting another review.  It gets great reviews from several of the Ladies in U1B1.  I don't think any of them were/are mixing it though.  Keep me posted if/when you use it alone.  Thank you.



IDareT'sHair

I plan on using it alone probably at the end of the week.. I will let you know when I do.  I love the consistency of the DC it reminded me of the More Moisture leave in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

MayaNatural

Nice!  I like Mas (More) Moisture.  I also love that Supreme Butter. 

Wish I coulda' gotten another one of those.

I just couldn't make that Sale work for me like I wanted it too.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  Nice!  I like Mas (More) Moisture.  I also love that Supreme Butter.  Wish I coulda' gotten another one of those.  I just couldn't make that Sale work for me like I wanted it too.



IDareT'sHair 
Me too  I never tried the Supreme Butter, is it thick? I need a thick butter for sealing. LN was my last purchase for BF.. Not sure why... I can't remember how much the shipping fees were. Some vendors had really good sales but shipping fees wiped out the % off. I can't remember if that was the problem here or not.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 14, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with a mixture of AO GPB and MD hemp and aloe.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 18, 2013)

Steamed 45min with Texture Me Natural Moisture Therapy Conditioner.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Steamed in my dc today in preparation for a relaxer tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to steam in the morning with HQ Slip


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steaming in my post relaxer dc... oils,  avg and Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 20, 2013)

Steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Claudie's Revitalizer Renew Protein Conditioner with Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner on top.  I layered because I didn't have time to do a medium protein treatment under the dryer 'and' a moisturizing treatment under the steamer.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 22, 2013)

Steaming with Silk Dreams VS for 30 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 26, 2013)

Steamed for 20 minutes using a light mist of extra virgin olive oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 29, 2013)

Last time for 2013....I steamed for 20 minutes using a light mist of EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

My last Steam of 20-13 will probably be Tuesday with Kizuri's Coconut Crème DC'er?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday was my last steam for 2013.  I should keep count next year


----------

